# Hammersmith Hospital Part 16



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all    

Huge huge hugs to Julie-Anne and Lobs   

Rachel xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Latest version any amendments let me know:

Our Hall of Fame! 2 March 2007
  

LADIES IN A CYCLE     

Sara31 - Day 21 FET
MonkeyX (Lisa) - starts downregging 22Feb
Sarah2007 - downregging
Soozalicious - stimming - scan 7 March

LADIES IN 2WW  

Katie (Alma May) - test day 6 March

LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT  

Vicster - first appt Mr T coming up
Kaz - starts February if no need for hydrosalpinges op
RR - cycling Feb
Jenine - coordination appt 22 Feb to cycle end March 
Sarah TM - could start March 07 or poss NHS cycle at Queen Mary's Roehampton
- starts March 07
Rafs - starting March/April 07 
Pooks - planning to cycle March/April
Odette - next cycle May/June 07

NEXT STEPS 

EBW1969 (Jo) - HSDA in a few weeks before treatment

FOLLOW UPS 

Wannabemom07 (Caroline) - 
Lobs - 
Future Mummy -  - review with Mr L
Angie -  - review 21 March
Carrie P -  review 21 March with Dr C
Julie-Anne -  - review with Mr T 27 March
Loubedoob -  - review Mr T 6 March
- planning cycle March/April 2007- review of HSG with Mr T 20 Feb 
Miela - review with Mr T 16 Jan

KellyWhitt - 

Nadia (Rosa D)
Sarah (dsmlink) 
Odette 
Big Sis - review with Mr L mid July
Fiona - review 19 September with Mr L
Bilba - review 22 November

LADIES IN THE BACKGROUND WAITING IMPATIENTLY 

Jameson - saving up for an ICSI cycle
Ozzie - waiting for referral
Chadwick (Jayne) - Started new job early Feb that is keeping her very busy
Reena - follow up appointment
Rachael - next step?
Here's Hoping - next step? 
Zora - Had myomectomy 18 May 
Springes (Sophia) - had hydrosalpinx op 13 June
Loujane (Lou) - taking time before deciding what to do next
CharlieT - next step?

MUMMIES TO BE  

Rooth -  2 March - EDD?
Smileylogo (Emma) -  7 Feb - EDD?
Midlands Lass -  1 Feb - EDD?

Scooter - EDD 11 Mar 07 (? ) 
ThackM (Michelle) - EDD 6 April 2007
Helen (Mrs GG) - EDD June 07

Ants2 - natural  - EDD ?
- natural 
RachaelJ -  13 September EDD?
Macca - natural  August after lap and hysteroscopy in July - EDD?

HH MUMMIES 

Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz) 
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October
Betty M - mummy to Zac born 20 October
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007

WHERE ARE YOU - LOVE TO HEAR YOU ARE DOING OK?
Wadadlis 
Poochie (Vicki) 
Beetle 
Nina 
EarthAngel - back end September to check cyst gone then on to next cycle
Sibbers - starts December

HH GET TOGETHER 
Date: Need a new date! March/April?


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

Betty - Thank you for updating The Hall of Fame for us all. 

Rachel - Thanks for our new home, as we'd be lost without it. 

Lobs - I'm so sorry   for you & DH, don't know what to say apart from never give up on your dreams.     

Julie - Your in my thoughts and hope that by you working today has helped alittle with the sadness your feeling.   

FM - Thinking of you and hoping that you are out of the woods, hope you keep on getting better & better.   on you & DH's  hope you have a lovely well deserved evening.  

Caroline xx


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Julia-anne - sorry that your appointment did not give a conclusive result, that is hard to deal with, especially with DH away.  Just try to keep strong &   and hopefully next Tuesday they will say your just like some other people that bleed at the beginning, I really hope that is the case.  Well I must say from all the personals you did you are trying to keep your thoughts on other things and that shows you are a strong person, your in my thoughts honey xx  

Future Mummy - sending you   be strong, stop looking up the symptoms and let the hospital keep the check on you, otherwise you will drive yourself mad   And  to you and DP have an wonderfull evening, you deserve it girl xx

Lobs, I just don't know what to say apart from sorry honey that it did not work for you  

This is a horrid world we live in when people like us cant have the most wanted thing that comes so naturally to others.  And some who are not really bothered about having them.  I say this from the experience of my sister having two terminations but I cant push her out of my life - even though would like to just for that, hold resentment, sorry I am   but makes me feel like   

Feel negative today, worrying are me and DP doing the right thing, can I handle going through what some of you have done over the last few weeks, not sure I am strong enough.  But then I have just come of depression tablets about a month ago, so maybe this is a side effect of that...........gosh I really am glum today   don't help.  EBW anytime you need to PM me about depression feel free honey, been there got the t-shirt  

Hi to all the people who are 2ww & doing stims, keeping my fingers and toes for you all  

Jenine xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all,
Caroline you are testing tomorrow aren't you.I wish you a BFP with all my heart. We do need good news on this site.   

As for me, well I seem to have fallen in some unlucky bubble at the moment, and maybe everything will go away in one go. I now have a tooth infection and abcess. It was hurting yesterday but thought that it was just an inflammation due to the pregnancy hormones , progesterone and all that , but this morning it looked bad, so went to see dentist , thanks god he could see me and it was confirmed it was a gum abcess ( not a bone or tooth one) and it is most certainly dueto the progesterone and the HCG. He said that most of the time women who are pregnant or with low levels like me have funny gums and some unlucky ones get abcesses. He even said that when I have a real pregnancy with lots of hormones , I will probably have a few of them ( Charming) , so on a course of antibiotics for a week and lets see if settle down or dentist will have to cut it. Then had to call HH to make sure I could take the antibiotics, luckily I can. Now with my luck will I get the side effects of those drugs too? I don't wantto send negative but lately I have had it! 
Anyway to a very surprised chemist I asked if I could have a glass of wine with it ( he must have thought: gosh, this is the first thing she is thinking about!  ) but as I am going out tonight , nothing will stop me I am determined to have a nice evening even if I can't eat too much!, I would like to at least enjoy some wine. 

My womb is really crampy today, but no more period , so will see what the next scan says. Hopefully tomorrow I will manage to do a full day of work  

Julie Anne , how are you today?  

Jenine, It is hard indeed to hear people saying they are pregnant but they don't want a baby.You will be fine hun, we all have it inside of us to be strong for something we want so much. It is poop when an ectopic happens, or a miscarriage, and we go though petrifying moments, and sadness, and feeling empty, but then at the end of the journey there is always a rainbow and life looks more rosy again.

Now must go and prepare myself, I want to look good and it will take some doing 
I watched the oscar highlights yesterday, and god all those big limo for a few yards! I wish I had one for this evening. This weather is terribly british but I will never get used to it. 
Have a nice evening all
Future Mummy


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Hello everyone
I've not been around for a while, I'm up to my ears at work. I am popping in each day to see how you're all doing though and I'm really feeling for those of you having a bad time at the moment. It has to be worth it all in the end, we have to believe that. 
Just a quick note as my dog has his legs crossed and I must take him out. I had my suppressed scan today but it didn't quite go as hoped. I've managed to grow myself a fabulous cyst on my left ovary. I'm told it's due to the buserelin so they have doubled the dose... does that make sense?? Perhaps they're trying to grow another for me. Anyway, no stimms for me for at least another week. Would you please amend me on your hall of fame Betty?
Lots of love and luck to you all
xxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Just a few quick hello's 

*Caroline- * wishing you lots & lots of luck for tomorrow. It's time the luck of the Hammersmith Girls changed for the better and I'msure your just the women to do it      Really hope you will have a BFP to celebrate and thinking of you    

*FM-* sorry its never ending isn't it hun. Thinking of you and sorry your having problems with your mouth. were having revere as I had to have a root canal the week before ec- yuck. Hope your dinner out is brill and your DH takes really good care of you 

*Lobs-* again thinking of you hun  

*EBW & Jennie-* sorry you're both feeling low. I honesty don't think anyone can go through this without having some degree of depression at times and am thinking of you both    

*Betty- * thanks for the update. I did pm you my email address so if you need any help with it 

*Katie-* said hi on London girls but sending you lots of positive vibes   

Julie xx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Julie & FM,

Thank you for your good luck wishes for tomorrow.  

I'm trying to stay positive as much as I can.     

Julie - Been thinking of you today and hoping that you & DH stay strong for eachother. 

FM - Sorry that you now have something else to contend with.  Hope you and DH have a lovely romatic evening.

Lobs - Thinking of you & DH. 

Will let you know the results tomorrow Girls.  Julie I hope I am the woman to change the luck of us HH Girlies. 

Thanks again for the good luck wishes they mean so much to me.

Caroline xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Caroline- sending you lots of positive vibes for today hun


----------



## Lobs (Jul 24, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your kind wishes.....still a bit  


Caroline - Im so rooting for you today - please come back with some positive news.......thinking of you.  

Lobs
xx


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Caroline, just want to wish you all the luck in the world today honey, be keeping everything crossed xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Caroline good luck today really rooting for you will try and pop in later and see if any news but work is bad and they can see me online xxxx

FM: I remember when I mc I seemed to be getting everything else to add insult to injury....a 3w bleed followed by a water infection and then..you guessed it thrush caused by the anti b's.. I thought it was really just ridiculous...expecially as AF arrived less than 2w after i finished bleeding from the ERPC!  Its no wonder you have had further medical stuff to deal with with all you have been through already all these things lessen your immune system and you pick up anything thats going I reckon.  Honestly may be worth getting in the canestan or whatever its called in case those anti-b's do more than is wished for.....  Thinking of you and hoping you really had a good time last night and dont have a hangover this morning...all you need!

AlmaMay and Sarah good to see you.  Sarah, sorry your scan showed what it did.  I am sure(!) they know what they are doing doubling your dose sometimes its hard for us to see the logic though eh?

rooth ...not long now.....!

Lobs & Julie.. how you doing?  thinking of you both.

Jenine- sorry you are feeling down also. Thinking of you xxx

Thanks all for your kind thoughts.  I am finding this a strain and part of me is now thinking is it all worth it.  I know if I dont try I will always wonder what if...I mean I got a bfp (and even to a hb) last time....A cyber friend of mine who mc at the same time as me (after 14 years of trying and being told she would never conceive) has said she is going to be sterilised so that she doesnt have to deal with the what ifs anymore....!  Scary but I can kind of see where she is coming from taking the possibility of further failure out of the equation....  Now AF is here (good news as will be gone in time for the op next week and I would hate to be dealing with that going in on 8th!) but I now have a 25 day cycle which is sending me loopy as AFs are so bad still- though the pain is less!!!  I read last night that I could bleed for 6-8w after this op is that right I hope not, I really dont think I could deal with that kind of insult!!!....(especially as being told I could bleed for 5d after the ERPC and it went on for 3w) I know I havent had it half as bad as a lot of people and appreciate you all taking time to send me good thoughts even with what you are all dealing with.  I really am hoping I can stop being me-centred and a bit more of a "Team player" soon....

Sending good vibes out there to anyone who needs them and anyone i have missed. xx


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Just a quickie - sending good thoughts to everyone and especially to Caroline for your result today


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

I think that this weather is not helping and making us all feel down  so I am sending you all the sunny happy cheery vibe shame we dont have a big sun to add on here   

Love and best wishes to all xx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Just a quick message to say hello to everyone.  
Betty - thanks for the hall of fame update.  Rachel, thanks for our new home. 

FM & Julie-anne - thinking of you both. You are both so, so strong.  I admire you both and really wish things get better.  

Lobs - sorry to hear about your news.  please look after yourself. 

EBW & jennie - hope you feel better today.  

Good luck to all 2ww!!!! We need more good news and looking forward to a lot of BFPs soon. 

Caroline - good luck today.  Really rooting for you and wishing you all the best. 


Hello to everyone else.  Sorry, will write longer next time.  So swamped at work. 
work has been absolutely bonkers!!!!!!!! 

love to all,   
R xxx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls  

Thanks so much for all of your Good Luck wishes for today, it means alot.

Got to HH this morning, they were quite busy as normal, Saw Jo & she took my bloods, which is never easy as they're not very responsive, she said that the Drs will be busy this afternoon as there was alot of Preganacy tests done and she had to add my name to another sheet - Number 2.

Will let you know the results later on.     

Oh God I hope I'm pregnant.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

We're right there with you x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

HiGirls,
just a little look at the thread. Caroline, crossing everything for you, don't hesitate to call HH this afternnoon after 2pm, as if busy they may make you wait until after 5! Last week my blood test result was around 6!
On Monday I called to know my HCG levels as I was nervous and they were very busy , got a lady who said another doc had my results and he would call soon, told her I was nervous to no avail. Waited 30 mn and nobody called so called back got Dr Terry, who did not have my result , but wentto get them at another doc's table, and he said to me "I understand you are very concerned", he remembered me, "no problem I am going and get them for you so that you don't have to wait". Some docs are definetely nicer than others. 
So don't hesitate tocall them !
Future Mummy


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Future Mummy,

Thanks for the advice, I will bear it in mind. 

Hope you had a lovely meal last night.  

wannabemum07 xx


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Caroline            we need a  on the hammie board please let it be you honey xxxxx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Caroline - I've got my fingers crossed for you today. 

Lobs - I'm so sorry it wasn't good news for you 

Sarah - I developed a cyst on my ovary during my 1st cycle and had to double up on the buserlin for a week.  I needed to have the cyst drained in the end but it was fine.  It's frustrating though when you just want to get onto the next stage.

Julie - what a strong, positive attitude you have, I'm in awe

FM - I'm still thinking about you lots  sorry to hear about your dental problems, I've had a tooth root abscess before and it was so painful

Katie - how's the 2ww going?  I'm sending lots of positive vibes your way  

Hi to all the other girls who are cycling at the moment, I'm having real problems keeping up with everyone, my brain seems to have turned to mush!

I really hope this is going to be a good day for the Hammersmith girls

Love Scooter


----------



## soozalicious (Jun 25, 2003)

Hello Everyone!

Julie-Anne - so sorry for you!  Hope you're ok.

Wannabemum07 -   - GOOD LUCK!!!  It's the worst thing in the world waiting for the phone to ring.  Everything crossed that it's good news for you when it does!!!

Well we've joined the rollercoaster today too.  I was shaking so much I could hardly get the needle in this morning, luckily there's lots of flab on my tummy to hold onto!  Short protocol this time, scan booked for 7th March.  So scared and nervous and I shouldn't be.  I think a lot of it is just the palaver of sorting out flights etc.  Luckily the friends we will be staying with in London have been through this too (one IVF little girl, and one au naturale!) so they should understand if I completely lose the plot in a hormonal 'moment'!

Hope everyone else is doing ok.  

Lots of luck,

Susie
xx


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Just poping into see if there is any news from Caroline


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Also popping in to see if Caroline had posted. Caroline thinking of you


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

And me too. Hoping for news soon.

How are the rest of you doing?

I've decided not to book a follow-up appointment with Mr L  yet, because I have my NHS appt with Dr Carby on 21 March.    I figure I can go through things with her, and if I decide I'd still like to see Mr L after that, I could still book the follow-up with him and have it included in the cost of the failed cycle.    What do you think, girls .... does this plan sound OK, or would you suggest booking a private review appt. in any case?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,

hoping everything is OK Caroline?Thinking of you.

CarrieP, I had no idea that dr Carby also did the review appointments. Do you know if she also does surgery such as laparoscopy like Dr L and T?
I really like dr Lavery and trust his judgement completely, but my favorite has to be Anna. I don't know if it is because she is a woman , she understands even better what we are going through, she has a soft and positive way of dealing with things but can take a decision within a split second and always have good ideas. Also she did both my  EC and ET, both time, so I feel very relax with her.
You are in extremely good hand with her, CarrieP.I would not book another appointment with Dr Lavery at this stage, you can always book later, as when it is private, there is only a 2 weeks wait. 
Future Mummy


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I wish I had some good news, but unfortunately I have not  , I got the phone call today @ about 4:35, My Darling Partner wanted to be the one to take the call so he answered, I made him all prepared with pen & paper to take notes, I saw him scribling something & his eyes were filling up as mine are now   and I knew it was negative, then he passed the Dr Georgakaki onto me, she was very hard to understand but we got there in the end, she suggested I call Mr Lavery's secretary to arrange a consultation, she said you may need time to think about what you want to do next, I said no we don't need time we want to have another cycle, I have really suprised myself as I thought I would have been suicidal like I was a few weeks back when I thought they would'nt be able to get to either of my ovarys, but with the support have been given from my DP, my Lovely Mum and not forgetting you great Girls I know that I can go through this again and get my  .  

To be honest I never thougt that we would get this far so I'm grateful for that & I have learnt alot from this experience & WILL take all the positives from it, I will know what to expect next cycle and will be prepared ie injections, scans, blood tests etc etc.       

Please don't get me wrong both DP & I are devastated but we have been through such alot together that we should have known this was not going to be straight forward, but we will not give up.     

I felt very positive when I went to the hospital & had the blood test, but when I got home I had to use the toilet & I wiped myself and there was a slight reddy browny mark and I thought it's all over, heres the F-----g  , I had prepared myself for the worse news from then, told DP who said don't be silly, but isn't it funny how we girls know our body's so well.

well, that's my news and I'm so sorry for the Me, Me  post, but just wanted to share my story with you. 

All your lovely messages had me in tears too, but they were happy tears as it's so nice to have your support.

Rooth is it you that is testing tomorrow? if so it's down to you to get the BFP, it would be nice to hear some happy news.

Julie - How are you today? have you heard any news from the HH? hope your getting loads of  from DH.

FM - How is you abscess? hope the antibiotics have kicked in.  
I think after knowing what you & Julie have gone through, it has made me even stronger than what I already was.

Lobs - Thinking of you & DH, know what it's like now & don't like it at all. 

Midlandslass & Smiley - Hope you both are well.

Angie - Thinking of you and understanding what you & DP are going through as me & DP are going through the same.  . (Don't give up)

Loobeedood - Good luck for you appointment on 6th March. 

Carrie - Hope you are doing ok, it's so hard isn't it.  

EBW - Hope your well.

Jenine - Hope your getting your meds etc sorted out and we will be here when you need support.


Please forgive me if I have forgotten anyone.

Going to watch the end of the F/ball with DP and get loads of  & kisses.

Bloody hell I need a rest after this long post.

Thanks again for your support.

Caroline xx still wannabemum07 - fingers crossed.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Caroline, I am so so sorry. This is so hard. I am really hoping you get a lot of extra pampering tonight and the next few days.  
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Caroline- I've been looking in all night for your news and hoped you hadn't posted because there were corks popping in camden. Hun I'm really gutted for you      I so wanted you to get a BFP and cant believe the mammoth post you have written given how very disappointed I know your are. So  sorry for you and DP and thinking of you and really hope you will get your chance to be a mum soon    

Rooth - Really hope Friday will bring you a BFP hun       

FM-hope you had a lovely dinner last night and thinking of you too   

Hi to everyone else. I'm so pleased to have DH back even if it is just for tonight. A girl wishful thinking) needs a few hug when times are low   Even though I want this to be over with  I might miss the (.)(.) which are sore but impressive for me


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Caroline - I'm so sorry to read your post.      
Take good care of yourselves.


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

So sorry, Caroline  .  I know how hard it is.  It's good to know you & your DP want to try again - we do too, so we'll probably be cycle buddies in 3 months time!  Right now just make sure you take things very gently and you & DP take good care of each other.

I'm thinking about all you other girls too.  Julie-Anne and FM, I hope things are resolving for you both.  FM,thanks for your comments about Dr Carby.

love
Carrie


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Caroline - so sorry to see your news. Thinking of you and your DH.
Love
Bettyx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Guys,
Hope you are all doing ok??
Here is BIG hug for caroline so sorry thinking of you too  
Good luck Rooth sending you positive vibes hun        .
Im still at a holt with mine went to see the counsellor Tuesday afternoon which was v.helpful me & DP just let it all out, which was great nice to get it all of our chests!!!
Im not back up HH now till 21st march for the follow up app which is not that far away. Must admit nice to have a break from HH when you feel like you spend your whole life up there being so busy with injections, scans & tests getting back to normality   (what ever that is) hehehe
You guys take it easy of to bed early start for me!!
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Message for Caroline 

I am so sorry for your news   sending you a big   honey xx

I cant believe you posted messages to us all at such a time! Well I will not be ordering my med's till about 16th march, keep my money in the bank getting interest for a bit longer, as every penny helps.  But thats fine as that is still 10 days before I start taking them.  

Now you take care of yourself and DP, plan some nice things to do like a massage, or nice food and drink   

Jenine xx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Caroline

So sorry to hear your news - keep up the positive thinking and look after yourself.

Sarah
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,
here we go for the scan and blood test. I am a bit nervous. Just in case I have packed my overnight bag again. Can't wait it is over.Did not sleep because of shoulder. This is getting worse. I can't even carry anything, such as a handbag!
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Quick message as i am in meetings all day (just about).

Sending you, Caroline a huge hug (cant do the moties on here) was really sad to see your news.  Thinking of you today. xxx


----------



## Lobs (Jul 24, 2005)

Caroline

I am so sorry.  

You are such a strong & positive person. You *will* be a mummy one day - I'm sure of that.  - sent you PM

Rooth - so much luck for tomorrow - I so hope its positive.

FM - all the best for today - thinking of you.

Julie-Ann - glad DH is back to support you - take care hun.

To everyone who is looking forward - think positive & your dreams will come true.

Take care & lots of  to all of you.

Love lobs
xxx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Good morning all. 

Caroline - i'm so so sorry to read your post.  I'm at work and trying to hold my tears.  this is so upsetting! i was hoping for some positive news.  But you sound so amazing and so strong & positive.  I'm sure you will be a mummy soon.  
   sending  you lots and lots of love.  Look after yourself.  

FM - good luck today.  I really hope all works out for you. 

Rooth - good luck for tomorrow.  Hoping for a BFP.    

Julie - how are you doing?  Thinking of you. 

Almamay & other 2ww - wishing you positive vibes.   

Hello to everyone else.  Will catch up on everyone this weekend.  Work has just been absolutely bonkers!  Nothing new to report, still waiting, waiting, waiting... very eager to start treatment.  Still waiting for AF, but we don't even start at this cycle, but the cycle after.  it's so hard to be patient... and it's definitely not my strongest quality.  

Good luck to all.    

Sending love to everyone, 

R x


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning Ladies

Caroline So sorry just read your post   

FM Good luck for today

Rooth Good luck for tomorrow

As for me I’m still inj Buserelin one week in…. 
I’m having some unwanted side effects like my hair goes greasy just after I have washed it.
My Brest hurt all the time    I thing I'm going


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Caroline

So so sorry to hear your sad news. This whole thing is so cruel..........

Much love

Lxx


----------



## soozalicious (Jun 25, 2003)

Caroline, really sorry to see your post.  You must be gutted.  You sound really positive about next time so I'm sure it will be your turn then.  Hope you can take it easy for a bit.  Be kind to yourself and DP.
Susie xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Caroline - I'm so sorry it didn't work for you, just take 1 day at a time  

Scooter


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Well things are better for me. The sacn went well , no more fluid and no ectopic. This is a small cyst I have since IVF 1, around right ovary , that is of no concern to them apparently.
My level has gone down for 3rd time to 7, so nearly there! So I am in the clear.
I can now get the shoulder attended, itwas the worse today. I nearly cried with pain. I belive itisa torn ligament ( how on earth can this happen in bed when sleeping!) I had to be helped to get up the scan table this morning ( that bad). So this evening off to GP ( thanks god he has workers appointment so that I don't have to take again more time off work!!) to get strong painkiller and hopefully a refferal for some massages or something. my wonderful osteopath ( the best) is now on holiday for a week, ( is this called Murphy's law?) , she never takes holidays apart from summer and christmas, and nowthat I need her, she's gone. I suppose she's entitled to hols 
I can now book a review with Dr Lavery , so I am pretty happy with this. As for the tooth abcess, it is behaving itself. The antibio are limit in terms of digestion , but it is only for another 3 days. 
God, what a stressful 2 weeks! 
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All

FM- fab news that it's not ectopic   Really glad you are pretty well in the clear and now you just need to get your poor shoulder sorted.

Rooth- sending you lots of sticky positive vibes for tomorrow     Really hope your going to change the tide to a lucky one.    

Caroline,lobs, carrie and angie thinking of you all    

Hi to everyone   I went to HH this afternoon for a scan. Pretty much everything is gone so Ive been given the all clear to take pain killers for the cramps other then paracetamol   Lucky its not ectopic and they have just called to let me know the levels have dropped from 211 on Monday to 21. I've booked a follow up consultation with Mr T for the 27th of March the soonest private one I could get. He's busy as just back from holiday. So now I'm going on a mission to see what I can do to improve egg/embryo quality so will get the Zita West book and probably be rattling from vitamins and look like a body builder from the protein   and also continuing with the acupuncture. Possibly metformin due to my pco as I've heard it can help improve egg quality for women with this and may help reduce chance of mc. Any info much appreciated. Apparently HH are doing a research trial on metformin with some patients.
Wish I was one of those people that lost their appetite when hitting a low because there could then be the silver lining of at least losing some weight.  Instead I'm yet again stuffing my face with chocolate which makes me feel better if not slimmer. I'm also exploring the possibility of going abroad for treatment too due to cost but HH is 10 min from my house and I over respond so have to have a serious think before heading in that direction.

Good luck to all the stabbers, stimmers and 2ww'ers. Catch up with everyone soon

Julie xx


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Help - I'm worried as easter falls around the time I am doing my IVF can anyone help me figure out if that will interupt my cycle being new to all of this I have not got a clue, also the nurse said they only do EC & ET certain days at the HH (think she said Mon/wed/Thur's) is that correct - oh I am so confussed 

If I have have my first injection sun 25/Mon 26th March, and if I then scan on day 9 which falls on Mon 2nd/ Tues 3rd April, am I right that you then take the late night injection that night if they are happy with you 

If so then EC would be wed 4/Thur's 5th April so where would ET be as we then have easter 6-9th April - help I am worried now that it is all going to go so wrong 

I feel like an  no being able to figure it all out.............................. 

Sorry for the me post, will do personals later xx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

FM - great news that its not ectopic and glad that levels are going down.  
I hope you feel better and make sure you look after yourself.  You have had a crazy 2 weeks.  

Julie - i'm glad yours is not ectopic, either.  The zita west book is great. Its very informative and talks about a healthy diet.  I definitely suggest continuing with Acupuncture.  You are very strong & so positive.  

Fm & Julie - i have so much respect for you both.     You have been a great inspiration to me and i'm sure to everyone else. Things can only get better from here.. there is light at the end of the tunnel.  

Hello everyone. Good luck Rooth for tomorrow.  

Have a good night and will check in again later. 
 
Love to all, 
R xxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all

Jennie- cant answer your question exactly but I do know that although they mainly do ec's on certain days they will also do them on other days if necessary. Try not to worry and my understanding is they  will be open as usual over easter except just do the hours they do on sunday 's and these are by appointment and only for those being closely monitored as they have a skeleton staff on. They only ever close completely for about 2 weeks at Christmas I think.   

Rafs- you are a sweetie and thanks for you kind words.

On another note have you all noticed the new horoscope profiles we have by our pictures. Apparently I'm intolerant and tempermental-     My DH would probably says its spot on - Men


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

I feel normal again apart from that shoulder I can't use today. It makes you realise how much you use it normally . Went to the GP who wants to see me again to discuss my next plan for IVF in 3 to 4 weeks. He is excellent. He wants to give me some counselling if I need it and see how I feel about a 3rd IVF and which clinic.I told him I was fine emmotionally ,(  just the physical which is a bit tired)and he seemed surprised after everything that happened , that I was so OK.  But what docs don't realise is after the thought of ectopic, really the relief of getting a "normal" BFN is enormous. I was really happy this evening.
I got a prescription codeine , ibuprofen and some muscle relaxant which is going to send me to sleep hopefully in less than one hour, and a referral for some massages.I am not usually a pill person, but I guess right now I welcome it. 

Rooth, Good luck for tomorrow 

Julie Anne, are you going back to Daniel, or trying somebody new? I am wondering what to do. I also bought Zita West book yesterday( well one of them). Looks like we are doing quite a few things the same way! 

Jenine, really don't worry hun, let HH do the worrying in terms of the dates, they will never let you start a treatment unless they can finish it. They are open all the time for emergencies like Julie Anne says, and they can do EC and ET anytime but Sundays I think. However ,wednesday is a very busy day for EC and Friday and Monday for ET ( depending if Blast or not). 

Have a good night all!

Future Mummy


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Hi

Just wanted to say thank you so much to all of you for your good wishes for tomorrow!! I'm feeling a bit nervous about it at the moment, but so far no spotting, which is better than last time!

Sorry it's a short post, but only just got in from work - been a long day.

Will let you know how it goes tomorrow

Rooth x


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi girls

Well I had my 1st acupuncture appointment this morning with Daniel and it was great. I was filling DH in on things tonight and as I said to him, it is nice to come at this from a different angle so to speak. Daniel gave me lots to think about.... He suggested I might try additional blood tests. etc at other clinics perhaps to investigate some of the things that HH don't test for - hopefully to get to the bottom of our "unexplained infertility". Has anyone any advice on this? I am up for it but not too sure where to start. Any advice would be much appreciated...

FM - So glad to hear that it is not ectopic and you are now on the up. You are amazing but I am sure you know that   

Julie-Anne- Sorry to hear things have now come to an end but you have done it and you will do it again! I conceived naturally last Autumn only to miscarry at about the same time as you and was told that once you have managed it you are much more susceptible to manage again. You'll get there  

Jenine - I'm with FM on this. When I had my 1st IVF cycle before Christmas I was informed that HH shut down completely over the Christmas period and if they didn't think they could accommodate me then they would have postponed things. 

Caroline - hope you are ok hun. Thinking of you  

Sleep well everyone

Loubeedood
xx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Rooth,

Good Luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you.  Hope you get a  .

"Come on you can do it, we need some good news".  

Caroline xx still wannabemum07.


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to let you all know how much I appreciated your kind words.  Both DP and myself are determined that this failed cycle will not put us off from trying again.       

Will do personals tomorrow.

Caroline xx


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Julie-Anne and future mummy, I'm so pleased for both of you that you've avoided ectopics and things are starting to resolve for you both. Of course I wish I could be congratulating you on a REAL positive outcome, but, you know, we all take what we can get on this miserable rollercoaster  You both sound incredibly upbeat in the circumstances - I have miscarried before and it was the lowest point on our 2.5 year journey - it took me about 3 months to really feel better. So it's fantastic that you both feel down but not out and are actively planning your next steps. I feel the same way, I'm looking forward to the next appointment and to planning our next steps. Good luck with Zita West and the acupuncture ... I feel like I've really given those complementary treatments my best shot and so far they haven't done the trick for me, but they definitely haven't hurt and they just might be the final piece of a jigsaw puzzle that makes everything click together.

I want to do acupuncture again for another IVF cycle, but like you I'm not quite sure whether to keep going to the same place. I've seen one of Daniel Elliott's colleagues for ages (on and off for over a year) but the one and only time I got a BFP was 2 weeks after an acupuncture session with Daniel himself (just because his colleague wasn't on duty that day) ....  I know it's surely just a coincidence but part of me can't help thinking that maybe Daniel has a magic touch ...... though the BFP didn't last, and I'm sure it's just my mind playing tricks on me  I guess acu at Zita West's clinic is another possibility - bit more expensive but highly recommended to me by a friend of a friend ..... Confusing, this, isn't it??  Not sure what to do yet, but it's 3 months till I can cycle again, so there's plenty of time to decide ....

Lobs and Caroline, I hope you're starting to stabilise a bit - sending you good wishes and hoping you feel stronger soon.

Good luck for tomorrow Rooth - hope you can break this run of bad luck on the HH thread and come back with a lovely positive    

All good wishes to everyone else too
love
carrie


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi guys hope you are all doing ok??   
Rooth ---- Just  want to say good luck for 2morrow
sending you positive vibes       
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All

Gosh busy on here tonight  

I've just been busy doing a list for the TTC in London thread. Its under the meeting places section and is great if you want to meet up with others based in London trying to conceive. I've met up with other lovely girls from the thread. Some who have graduated with BFP's and some like me who are still plugging away at it. I have also found it to be invaluable for support and info. If anyones interested come and have a look and say hi.   

Anyway in answer to FM's question on acupuncture I was wondering the same thing today.  Here's my thoughts:

Daniel - The London Acupuncture Clinic- I have found Daniel to be excellent and invaluable on info and knowledge. It is a very busy clinic. I found my af changed while seeing Daniel although it was still erratic in length and  I got my short lived BFP. I was also treated by his colleague Christine who I found good. I am going to carry on seeing Daniel for now and am going on Tuesday. The Chinese meds are yuck though   and even FM's gratefruit juice makes little difference. Incidentally on the day I got my BFP Daniel and his colleagues had 9 clients get a BFP on one day  

Having said that I also have previously had a positive experience with another acupuncturist  Christopher at Vibrant Health (based in Fulham) He does a mixture of Riki, acupuncture and is also a homopath. When I was seeing him only once a month he changed aspects of my diet and for the first time in my life I went form having a cycle that could be anything from 34-46 days to it comming every 31 days while seeing him. Sadly I over responded and had the cycle abandoned while seeing him so don't know what the outcome could have been it it had carried on. I'm very tempted to got back and see him just to get my cycle back on track  

I also picked up a brochure when at HH today for the Acupuncture clinic they run privately. Has anyone used them? They are located on the Lisa Sainsbury wing and must be good if they are being endorsed by HH. They are called The Acupuncture Clinic and their website is www..co.uk anyway I would be interested in hearing if anyone has had any treatment there as its location is good  

Looks like there will be a few of us following zita wests book  

Rooth-Sticky positive vibes for tomorrow     

Hi to everyone and so no personals as off to bed 

Julie xx


----------



## Lobs (Jul 24, 2005)

Good luck Rooth - Please please please let this be your turn.  

Love Lobs
xx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Good luck Rooth - really hoping for some positive news!!!!!! 
Sending you lots and lots of   

good morning everyone. 

Love, 
R xxx


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Thanks all 

I'm delighted to say HH rang a bit ago and it's a  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Fantastic news Rooth, congratulations to you and dh! 

Helen


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Lovely news Ruth! Congratulations!

Love
Bettyx


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Great news Rooth, congratulations!!


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow Rooth that is Fantastic!!!!! Delighted for you and really hope you will have a happy and health pregnancy       

Julie xxx


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Well done Rooth....the HH girls needed some good news for this Friday..

Well done and stay rested

Ange
xx


----------



## soozalicious (Jun 25, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS TO RUTH           .  You must be over the moon!!!

FM - so pleased for you that it wasn't an ectopic and that you're on a what sounds like a lovely combination of drugs - codeine, ibuprofen and a muscle relaxant must make you feel as if you've had a couple of bottles of wine all to yourself!

Julie-Anne - Zita West is brilliant (my acupuncturist in Edinburgh knows her and recommended her).  I'd planned on going to her clinic to have the pre and post ET treatments, but I didn't realise there was a clinic in the Lisa Sainsbury Wing.  Could you PM me the website (it's vanished from your post)?

I'm on day 3 of stims and definitely feeling the side-effects (PMS x 1,000 and v. v. thirsty!).  I'm so impatient to get to the scan on Wednesday.  Mantra for today is "remain calm".  Not working very well.  I'm already feeling loopy  .

Hope everyone else is well.

Love and luck,

Susie
xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I just posted on here where did it go?  Really pleased for you Rooth (and in a purely selfish way I needed to hear this today).

Hoping it all goes smoothly from here on in...!!!

xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Fantastic news Rooth  , I'm so happy for you 

Scooter


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Congratulations, Rooth!!!!!! That is great news. 
     
What great news on!!!!  You must be over the moon.  Wishing you a very healthy and happy pregnancy. 
Look after yourself.  Enjoy.... 

Lots of love, 
Rafs x


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

CarrieP & Julie - if you're thinking of trying a new acupuncturist, my guy is amazing!!!! AMAZING!!!! his success rate is high.  His name is Robert Ogilvie (try to google him)  He is based in North Kensington.  If you need his information, please feel free to PM me.  He is so knoweledgeable and he specializes in fertility and very intuned with women's bodies.  He is very warm and very lovely.  He is wonderful and i've been recommending him to everyone. Try him once, and i assure you, you will be hooked.  

hope that helps.  

Love to all, 
Rafs xxx

Ps. congrats again Rooth!!!! i'm so, so happy for you!  great news is always a treat, especially on a Friday.


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Rooth

 to both you & DH on your   you must both be on , so lovely   to hear of a positive result, long may this continue on HH thread.

Wishing you a healthy, happy pregnancy.

Look after yourself.

wannabemum07 xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Ah, but rafs, Is he cute?    That make all the difference- Not


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Julie - he is adorable!!!! & a cutie... let me tell yah, you would love him!!!!! 
I only want the best for us HH girls. As i've said, try him once, and you're hooked for life!   

Seriously, he's the whole package!!!!!  

xxxxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Rafs,
What the heck I'm a sucker for the *whole* package    Glad to hear you've got our best interests at heart but you do realise the more that you recommend him the harder it is for you to be exclusive  anyway would love the details although on acupuncturists I'm starting to feel like I'm collecting a set. I still think Daniel could be the one for me 

Rooth - I bet you cant get the smile off your face- enjoy hun 

FM- just went at lunch and got the Zita west fertility & conception book which I'll read over the weekend as well as digging out my copy of Natural solutions to infertility. Gosh what an exciting weekend I have planned.

Have a fab weekend everyone

Julie xx


----------



## Lobs (Jul 24, 2005)

Rooth - thats fantastic news!!! Congratulations!!!!!


Love Lobs
xxx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Rooth -       CONGRATS!!!!! You and DH must be over the moon! It's really nice to have some positive news on this thread. Take care of yourself and the tiny one and look forward to that first scan, it's amazing!

To everyone else - will do personals soon as have to take dog to the vets (eye infection)

Take care

Emma


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Rooth, my god, finally we get a BFP at HH. I am so happy for you, this is fantastic news. Enjoy your 9MW!!    

Happy it is the week end, as can't use my shoulder, got a lunchtime appointment with a physio, he said that torn ligament and extreme muscle spasm. It is a bit better but won't last long, I can't wait to see my osteopath as she will make it good in 3 sessions.
Anyway, got some champagne , will put it in freezer for a bit and then celebrate.. the week end. I love champagne ! it is good for you, and gives lots of happy thoughts thanks to its special chemicals  ( whatever excuse)

Julie Anne,the book I got from Zita is : "Zita West's guide to getting pregnant". and it has pride of place on my bedside table. I have booked to see Daniel and spoke to him, I was surprised as he asked what my plan was and I say no IVF for at least 4 or 5 months, and he said in that case no need to see me except next week and maybe another time, until I am about to have IVF ( a month before).Now what about getting my cycle better and the period less heavy?we were working at it, and although it was a bit better, there was still large scope for improvment.The cycle is too short and the pain very heavy,and with my adenomysis and trying naturally , I would have thought it made sense to see him every 2 or 3 weeks! I plan to try naturally and accu does help !
Daniel is very IVF focused and result focused, maybe as did not work second time he thinks I am a lost cause! He is also quite moody so at times he will be more communicative than other times. However I think he is good, better than the others at the same practice, but I need somebody who is prepared to do a long term work ! I was a bit disappointed with his attitude.Maybe my first thought of changing accu is right after all. Anyway, he wants to see me a couple of time to settle the area after IVF , so it gives me a few weeks to find somebody else.

Have a wonderful week end all!
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Katie- Hope your not going to   Only a few days to go     

FM- Don't worry Daniel called me today too and basically said I will not need to see him intensively until closer to my next cycle. He is very busy and in demand. I'm thinking I'll either go back to the guy Christopher at Vibrant Health in Fulham or find someone else in the meantime and pick up with Daniel closer to the next cycle. I had brilliant results previously in regulating my cycle including pain etc with Christopher  as he does acupuncture, Riki and homeopathy but does not specialise in IVF. So perhaps I'll pick and mix   but rafs man sound worth a look. Enjoy the champagne. You are sounding very positive. I have felt overall OK but on the way home tonight got wet with no umbrella, then a bus drove through a puddle and it went all over me and suddenly I'm walking down the street crying and looking like a mad women, so guess it's hitting me at the strangest times. 

Susie- the pamphlet I picked up from HH for the acupuncture clinic run from the Lisa Sainsbury wing says they are called The Acupuncture Clinic. It says its private treatment for women at HH and the acupuncturists are called Lisa Sherman and Jonquil Westwood. Te web address is www.tcm-acupuncture.co.uk
As I said previously I know nothing about them but am interested  

Hi to everyone I've missed

Julie xx



/links


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS ROOTH!!!       ^jumpin

Whooo hoo, bring on those Hammie     

Hugs to all and bags of baby dust to those on the mad IVF journey... you'll get there in the end!!!  

Cheery and baby Will x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey girls

More updating done to Hall of fame. 

Julie-Anne - i'm not ignoring your PM on helping with the HoF honest!

Katie - I have used the hot off the press testing date of next tues.

Acu- I had acu my last 2 cycles with Lindsay at Zita West who was lovely. Not sure it did anything except calm me down though as i didnt follow the German protocol particularly closely. 

Have good weekends all - I have a friend from NYC in town who I havent seen for 5 years and will be spending the w/end with her which will be fab.

Love to all
Betty


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi Girls

FM - Great to hear that you are getting the shoulder sorted and having some good times with the champagne...really enjoy it!

Julie-Anne - so, so sorry to hear your news. I really hope that you get more success with your next go. Doing all you can with the vitamins and maybe drug for POCs will feel very positive i am sure (I did the vitamins too!) and can only be of help. Glad that DH has been around for a little bit but it is so hard when they are away at times like these. Thinking of you X

Caroline - so sorry that it did not work out for you this time. Sending you  

Rooth - congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Girls - you might not want to read this next bit as is an update on my BFP! Sorry

I had a second scan this week as first one had shown one too small sac and one much better one. We really thought that we would be lucky if better one was OK as i had been feeling down because had some brown spotting this week and was convinced it had all gone wrong. It turns out that the little one had grown a lot in 2 weeks and now we have twins! DH in total shock and i am just still hoping and praying that things carry on OK as so much can still go wrong (especially after my scare this week) and it is still early days. 

Really hope that some of my good luck can now rub off on to all of you trying and we build up the HH football team even more X


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Midland lass - twins.. how exciting.  Wishing you all the best.  When is your next scan?  
Look after yourself. 

FM - hpe your shoulder feels better.  Enjoly the bubbly, you deserve it. 
If you are thinking of trying a new acupuncturist, i really recommend my guy.  His name is Robert Ogilvie.  He works alone and he really spends quality time with you.  He works from 9am to 9pm, 5 days a week. He has back to back appointments and he gets booked easily, so let me know if you're interested and i will pass on all the info.  As per my previous message, his success rate is very high.  He specialises in fertility and all sorts of other stuff... he's someone you can really talk to and feel comfortable with.  He's an acupuncturist & a therapist all in one.. he's helping me so much and he's helped a few friends.  I really think he's worth the visit. As i've said to Julie & Carrie, i only want the best for us HH girls and i truly believe he can help. 

Julie - i sent you a pm with all his info.  

So glad its Friday.  Have a good weekend everyone.  Will check in the morning. 

Sweet dreams all.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Midland lass, TWINS!!!!!!  You and DH must be so happy!
you are going to have one very relax little one who seems to decide when he/she will get a move on, and the other one who will be very impatient and asking  " are we there yet"?
This is absolutely fantastic! 

Thanks for the updateguys regarding accu and Daniel. I feel better , knowing he is like that with everybody. 
Rafs, I would love to have the info regarding you accu guy! Does he do only chinese accu or also 5 elements? I am interested in both. I used to have a fab 5 elements accu butshe did not do too much regarding IVF and no chinese med.But in term of stress , and little bugs , she was excellent at regulating everything by getting the energy flowing.However her way of puttting needles in was extremely painful. 
I know some accu people do both , or at least offer both in one clinic.but yes, if you could PM me hisdetails and maybe his website that would be great. Thanks .

Betty M, have a fab week end with your friend from NY! God I would love to book myself a little trip overthere, I miss  going there, maybe before the end of the year. DH and I would then go to NY and Boston to see friends and enjoy the indian summer around the area. Right now want to go to Paris, but have to wait until I get rid of the shoulder problem. God I wish I could travel , leave all my worries at home and take off with DH and go away for a few months and do a round trip. My parents are about to do that for 2 months and it is so great!

Almamay,thanks for your advice regarding Daniel. I understand your impatience to know the result. I really hope you get a positive result. You deserve it !   In the meantime enjoy your week end, hope you have a relaxing morning after working so late last night!
Hello to everybody else!
Future Mummy
P.S the champagne was excellent, together with a good CSI episode on TV,on our comfy sofa,cudling DH,  bliss!


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Hello all

Thank you so much to everyone for your good wishes etc.  The good news still hasn't really sunk in yet - probably won't for a bit I guess - as I don't feel any different to before.  I'd been having some mild cramping (and still am) so had convinced myself that AF was on her way.  
I am aware that it's still very early days at the moment, but have decied to enjoy each day as it comes. Just hoping and praying that all is ok for this next 2ww before the scan.

Midlands Lass - TWO LITTLE PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  What fantastic news.   


FM - glad to hear that your sholder is getting some help at last.  I hope that the cocktail of drugs you're taking is providing some relief.  I love drinking champagne too - enjoy!

Almamay - will be thinking of you in the next few days.  Sorry, I can't remember if you have to go to a hosp for the results?  I really hope it's positive news for you this time - you definitely deserve it. Have been reading your 2ww diary and am off for some medicinal chocolate in a bit!!

Enjoy the weekend all


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

HI there,
Rooth and MIdlands Lass - huge congrats   
FM - my lovely Silvio Andrade - is a 5 element acupuncturist and does loads of IVF....he has a very good hit rate and is completely lovely.  Thats if y ou need another name just to confuse matters!
Katie - everything crossed for you for Tues......sorry not to have been in touch - I've been down with a bug for a few weeks now....very boring.
Lots of love to everyone,
Vicky x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Vicky, I am interested in getting the details of your 5 elements accu too. Does he have a website? if not , may I have his address and tel? if you don't mind PMing me, as I don't think that details can be given on the thread? Is he expensive?Thanks so much! 
I hope you feeling better now, bugs can really make you very tired anf feeling unwell for a few weeks. 
Future Mummy


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Midlands Lass - Twins!   How exciting.  Make sure you get plenty of rest

Katie - I'm thinking of you and have my fingers crossed for Tuesday  

Scooter


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow - what news........

Congratulations to both Midlands Lass & Rooth

     

So happy for you both

Lx


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Julie Anne and FM thank you both for the advise on HH and if they will be open at Easter, really helped put my mind at ease, thank you. Also I am so glad you are both feeling alot lot better xx

Smileylogo, hope you doggie is feeling better 

 Rooth on your , take care of yourself and the  bet you & DH are 

midlands lass WOW cant believe it twins, you go girl, sending you   that they stay in there warm spot   sure they will, but you need to keep positive honey xx

Almamay good luck to you for test day   got everything crossed for you xx

Just wondering as I have not booked into see a AP or any alternative thing like that, if it will matter, or is it just down to each person and how you feel.

Also can anyone advise things I should or should not be eatting when I hopefully have my 2ww at the beginning April. Eatting healthy at the moment, just wish I could do the  thing, thing is I have a huge allergy to it  Maybe I should make more effort, and start doing my yoga dvd each night would help with the stress of it all, thing is I have had this bug the last few weeks ache all over and bad throat and head, feel bit better now as been sleeping all day 

^ &  to everyone xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Midlands Lass - Wow - that is our first set of twins on this board!!!

Katie - everything crossed for tomorrow.

Love to all
Bettyx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Hammies  

Midlandslass- amazing news hun.Twins will keep you very busy   Look after yourself and your little ones.

Katie- lots of luck for tomorrow    

  

Ok all. Not sure if it might just be rafs, Caroline & I but we've been saying it would be great to meet up and meet the people behind the faces. Come on you've always wanted to meet ugly betty in person   Anyway as Betty M has mentioned I think there used to be occasional meet ups and I'm sure one is due. So I'm going to suggest a few dates and see who's interested. I think somewhere cheap, cheerful and central like pizza express will probably be good and given we've never met before a Mon or Tuesday night as quieter and probably easier to get a table. I'm happy to book it when we know when and how many and it will be under the name Julie. Ok what do you think of these dates;

Monday 18th or Tuesday 19th of March 
Monday 25th or Tuesday 26th of March

Please can who ever is interested in comming say their preferred night's and also Kensington area or Covent Garden/ Oxford Street area? Probably from 7.30   Now Who's game  

Julie xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Count me in! I'm free any of those nights (sad eh). Would prefer Covent Garden.
Betty x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Katie, good luck for tomorrow !   

I am having my period again, a lot with period pain, a week after the last one finished. I am not going to ask you if it is normal after IVF as it is not, but has any of you experienced such an erratic cycle? I am due for another blood test in 2 days at HH to finally and hopefully get a ) hcg.The last reading was 7 and decreasing for the 3rd time but they want me to have a ) for confirmationand legal reasons. 
I am so tired. The shoulder is getting worse , I saw my osteopath today ( she could take me earlier ) and she said that I have an inflammation of 2 upper back vertebra leading to muscle spasm and ligament beeing pulled. I can't lie down , can hardly sit and it takes me a a while to type on computer or to write. 
I came home early and am getting put on sick leave for a week by my GP or otherwise won't get better ( I did not even have a choice, they saw at work I could not do much and I was in a lot of pain so they sent me home!!!). It has never happened to me before. The codeine does not do anything and I need stronger anti inflammation pill. In France I would have had an injection to calm the inflammation but in this country they are not so keen on comfort. 
SorrY for the me post , but I feel very tired and frustrated. 
Now I am switching off and will come back when better .
Best wishes to everybody  
Future Mummy


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Had no computer over the weekend as we decided to change all the bedroom round and everything was everywhere.

Hope everyone had a good weekend.  

Midlands Lass - Congratulations on your amazing news of twins. As my small cousin said once "buy one, get one free" They are truly a gift.   . Look after you & your special ones.

FM - Sorry that the shoulder is still giving you problems & now AF again, I'm sure you've tried everything, but have you tried rubbing Arnica on your shoulder? I swear by the stuff and is a pure homeopathic remedy, it just may ease the pain slightly for you.  

Katie - Best of luck for tomorrow.    

Rooth - How are you keeping? 

Jenine - Not too long to go now, bet your getting excited?  

Julie - How have you been?
I am free either of the days also & really Covent Garden would suit me better, but if the majority wanted to meet elsewhere that would also be fine too as I'm so Central.

Sorry to anyone I've not included but hope your doing ok.   

wannabemum07 xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Katie - just wanted to wish you good luck for today 

Julie - much as I would love to meet you all I think I might be a bit busy!  Maybe next time

Scooter


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Julie - I would love to meet up but as I live 2 hrs away it is a bit difficult, sorry. Hope you all have a great time.!
Emma


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Good luck today katie

I MAY be game for a meet up (depending on results and my state of mind) no particular preference....let me know if you can stand it!  I work 10 mins from both these places so whatever!


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi all

I am feeling really down today, as my adhesions have flared up  

Been to the doctors this morning and I have been put onto Metronidazole & Cefalexin for the next 7 days. The reason in a nutshell is because I have been bleeding on and off since having the HSG in Nov but Mr T said this was ok, as it was only my low platelets (ITP) that had caused this.  But since then I have had a urine infection in Jan/Feb, also had headache for the last few weeks and pains in lower tum, just thought the pains were IBS or something.  But I am now worried as I don't want my IVF cycle to be cancelled, do I you think I need to tell HH  

Sorry for the me post.

Hope all went well today for you Katie   

Sorry everyone for not doing personals I really am not feeling up to it, but I hope your are all well xx


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi all

Well we went to see Mr T today for our follow-up after cycle #2 of IVF and are all booked in for next cycle (ICSI this time) at the end of April / beginning of May. Doesn't feel that far away so that is good..........

Our last IVF really wasn't great and he said as much so we are hoping ICSI might now do the trick. He said we are stumping him a bit as cycle #1 had 100% fertilisation rate and cycle #2 was nil! He thinks it may be the poor quality of my eggs but the jury is still out. 

Humpf......not really too sure how to feel. Happy we can crack on but can't help feeling a bit down / pessimistic. I guess like everyone on here I never thought it'd come to this.....

We shall see....

Love the idea of meeting up & would so love to put a face to the names but me and DH are planning a trip home to Yorkshire to see our folks so don't think I'll be there. Sorry!

Have a good evening

Lxx


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi again.  Looks like things have been a bit quieter on this thread lately.  Are there not so many people with big dates coming up?

Midlands Lass, big congratulations on the twins.

FM, so sorry you are still in pain, I really hope your next hcg level is zero and youcan turn a corner and start to feel better.  Can you go back to your GP and beg/plead for stronger painkillers?  Maybe a private 'drop-in' GP would be more willing to prescribe them, not being concerned about NHS budgets.  Of course that would mean you'd have to pay for the drugs, and I don't know what they would cost, but I guess it's a possibility?

Jenine, sorry to hear about your infection too honey.  If you've still got 20 days to go till IVF (reading your ticker), the drugs should have cleared up the infection in good time.  I do think it would be a good idea to talk to HH about it, though, mainly for your own peace of mind.

Katie, I saw on your 2ww diary that you don't think things are looking good - I'm so sorry.

Hi and best wishes to everyone else.

Julie-Anne, good on you for organising a meet-up.  I'd really like to meet you all.  I guess you mean 19/20/26/27 March?  I can't do Monday 26, but I could do the other days, and either area (Kensington/ West End) would be fine.

Carrie


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi Girls

Julie-Anne - Would have loved to meet up but I am back in Germany now so too far for me but I pop back every now and then so another time maybe. Have a great time and a drink for me!

FM - Really sorry that things are still not easy for you. I agree with Carrie in seeing if you are allowed stronger painkillers now? 

Jennie - you still have time for things to clear up so good luck. Hoping you feel better soon.

Loubeedood - April / May not that far away at all! ICSI may well do the trick for you, it is worth a try!

Scooter -Good luck, from your ticker it is any day now!!!!!

Thanks for good wishes from everyone. I am feeling pretty sick now but it is what i wanted! Next scan not for three weeks!

X


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you all don't mind me taking the plunge and joining you all. This is my first post on FF so hope it all comes out right.

Well I am on the 21 day protocol and started buserelin injections on the 1st March, at the moment I am not feeling to bad just a few head aches, I don't really like needles but have had to get over it and just do it...... with my eyes open of course...  starting to bruise a little god knows what I will look like at the end of the injections 
I have my suppressed scan on 15th March so hopefully all will be fine and I will be able to start the second set of injections of puregon.

Hope you all have a good evening, 

Best wishes to everyone,

Chris x


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Guys,
Well I'm going to start off with     to Rooth & midlands lass on your great news so happy for you both     .
Hope every1 is ok?? and taking it easy xxx
I'm back to the norm of it now WORK have to say its driving me nuts just cant get back into the routine of it all!!!
Well I'm afraid as my IVF is over i havent really got much to report on come to a great big halt!! (which I'm feelin ok about it all really) had to face the reality of it all cant afford IVF private (even though we have had family offering to pay but we just can not accept) we are lucky that we can still try naturally so i can deal with that and we will have fun trying . Plus we still have our follow-up app yet 21st march which hope will have some in sight into this all.
I would like to say thanx to all you guys for all the support & lots & lots of positive vibes you guys gave me you dont know how much i appreciate it. It meant so much to me and still does now when i need to think of happy thoughts.
I will be popping on here time to time to catch up with the posts to see how you are all doing.
THANX again guys all take it easy now xxx
Love Angie xxxxxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All 

*Almay -* sorry it not looking positive   

*Chris- * Welcome hun and glad you've joined us mad lot. You've come to the right place  It's very nerve wracking when you first start posting on ff but everyone is so nice and understands so before you know it you cant imagine going through tx with out the support of everyone on ff  Good luck for your suppressed scan on the 15th   
*
angie-* lovely to hear what your up to and wishing you all the very best for ttc naturally    I sincerely hope it will bring you a bfp without the stress of ivf. Please do stay in touch and let us know how your getting on 

*midlandslass- * Germany is a bit far to come for a meet up but we will defiantly have a   for you too. Look after those hammie twins 

*Jennie- * sorry to hear your having a rotten time. Hope it will all be sorted before you start   
*
loubeedood * - hun sorry the jury is still out after your consultation. Your so right that none of us ever thought we would be here but at least we have each other to make it a bit more bearable. Thinking of you and sorry you cant make a meet 
*
Futuremum-* Sorry you've been in so much pain hun. Really think you've been through the mill- thinking of you

*Scooter-* hun completely understand you are going to be very busy- take good care of yourself 

A bi hi to everyone I've missed

*Ok Meet Up For The Brave*   

Gosh it feels a bit like setting up a blind date-   

It sounds like most people who are potentially able to come are flexible on the date's so I though I would pick one and go with that unless its a problem.

   *Meet up  *    

*Date- *  
Tuesday the 27th of March from 7.30 and table will be booked under the name of Julie 

*Venue- * 

PIZZA EXPRESS HAYMARKET
26 Panton House
Haymarket
London
SW1Y 4EN

Telephone: 020 7930 8044

*How to get there -*

By tube to Piccadilly Circus or Leicester Square. Nearest Main Line station is Charing Cross, with the number 6 bus passing right by the door.

Who's comming so far?

Julie
Rafs?
BettyM
Caroline
Carrie
EBW1969- possibly 

Anyone else? This is a first meet up for most of us so don't worry were all in the same boat. It will be great to put faces to names and meet properly. The more the merrier so please anyone else who's keen to come let me know  Also if the date is a problem just say and we may be able to rearrange.

Enjoy the rest of your week everyone    

Julie xx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

Julie - please count me in.  Sorry for not replying sooner..  cahrazy at work today.
If the Tuesday works for everyone, then i'll make it work. I normally have acu on Tues but i will try and change that week to another day. Thanks for organizing.  

Love to everyone, thinking of all of you.  

Sorry no time for personals it's 1am and i still have to do some packing.  DH and i are off to france tomorrow and back on Sunday.  Just need to get away from London and relax for a bit... things have been so hectic.  I will splurge this week and eat lots and lots of stinky cheese and will enjoy a glasss or more of wine... i will get Queen Zita out of my head this week and just indulge.        

Will catch up with all of you next week. 

Have a good rest of the week everyone.   


R xoxoxo


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Again sorry cant really get posty as work is like...manic....and I wont be in the rest of the week due to my imminent (ie tomorrow) appointment with the anaesthetist and Mr T at HH tomorrow.

Welcome Chris

AlmaMay and Angie. sending you a hug (again cant seem to put the "more" moties on here.....

Jenine- have sent you a pm.

Hoping to join the meet- but will only come if I have got myself out of this "funk".  Wouldnt want to wish this manic state of mind on anyone else... 

Hi to all and good luck where needed sorry just a fly-through again....


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

AlmaMay

I am so sorry xx  to hear your news.

Cant help you on the prolactin levels but I am sure someone else may be able to.

Thinking of you


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Katie - I know you expected a BFN but that can't make it any easier  

Scooter


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

*Katie- *   Sorry hun and thinking of you. Maybe the prolactin levels are effected by the stimms and anti depressants? Take good care of your self.
*
EBW1969- * Thinking of you for tomorrow. Really hope it will all go smoothly    Dont worry about being in funk as I think a few of us are to be honest. I'm not sleeping and having terrible hot sweats at night. Just hope they are because my body is getting rid of the hormones. I'm going to my gp to get some sleeping pills for the first time in my life and have arranged to get my head checked by the clinic councillor next week   Just want to see if its possible to save my limited sanity  Really hope you will be able to make it.

*Scooter- * feet up and resting I hope 

*rafs-* Gosh you might just have to miss a night of eye candy with your acupuncturist to have a look at my braces and glasses not to mention my very nice eyebrows  I'll do my best and see if the team at mode are available too if that swings it  I hope you can make it and look forward to catching up.

*Sending lots of positive vibes to everyone who's stabbing and stimming right now and hoping for lots of BFP's soon*       

Julie xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Katie, I know you were monitoring the hpts but it won't make it any easier. I hope you and dh are nice and kind to yourselves to get you through these first few days.
Sorry my b'day wasn't good luck charm for you 
best wishes
Helen


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

*Almamay* Sorry to hear you got a BFN  thinking of you 

*EBW1969* I sent you a PM, also good luck for tomorrow x

*Julie-anne * I hope to be able to join you all on the 27th for the MEET 

Feeling abit more cheery today  think the antibiotics and painkillers are helping a bit, headache has gone, so thats a start 

Spoke to a Dr at HH she said 'see how you are when finish the antibiotics, if feeling fine and well can do the cycle as planed if not might have to wait one more month'. At the end of the day what ever gives me the best chance is what I will do as need to be tip top  

Sorry anyone I have missed, I am going to have asleep, that helps with the healing - well thats my theory Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

All the best and  and  to everyone

Jenine


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

HI all - not posted much but reading up ! You have all been so so busy !

I have a question - we had e/c on Monday at HH and went back today - we have 9 fertilized, but they are all a little bit slow ( snoozy like me I guess) which is very similar to last time round. The lovely Ben-the-embryologist suggested coming back tomorrow to discuss next steps. 

My choices appear to be 1) go for some back in and try and freeze the others if they are good enough or 2) risk going to blastocyst stage with all of them in the hope that one or two make it !

We are going to place ourselves in the hands of B-t-e, but I wondered if any of you had any advice or thoughts ? 

Thanks in advance

R


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

R, great to hear from you, I was wondering how you were getting on  

I am a bit of a chicken and think I would crack and go for standard et rather than risk blasts. But I  like to thing I would be strong enough to be guided by the embryologists as to what to do for the best?

I hope tomorow brings good news and the little guys get their act together, lazy monkeys!

Helen


----------



## Mrsb2b (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Everyone, 

Hope you don't mind me joining in but I'm a fellow Hammy and am a bit confused! 
My 1st IVF cycle was Jan/Feb 07 (NHS) but got a BFN a week ago. When they rang to tell me the news no one mentioned a follow up appointment. After reading everyone's posts I called the HH today and the lady I spoke to said I should make an appointment and gave me a number for the Gynaecology Outpatient Dept.  I'm a bit confused as I wouldn't have known anything about this without the FF website! Has anyone else experienced this?

Sally x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Sally and Welcome   Sorry about your BFN     and hope your getting plenty of support. All patients who have a failed cycle do get a follow up consultation. If your cycle was NHS funded you will need to call the number given to get an appointment which may be a 2-3 month wait or sooner if you are lucky. My recent cycle was NHS but my one and only and I've made a private follow up appointment which I will pay for as I now have to go back to paying for treatment. Private appointments are a bit quicker to get.  I really am sorry your cycle didn't work and know how upsetting this is. You are in the right place and hopefully will find our thread lots of help and support.  

Katie- gosh good to see your not letting the grass grow under your feet. Good luck for sorting your Fet. I wish I had some snow babies as I would be doing the same. Instead I'm going to have to wait until June.

  Helen xx

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Almamay, I am very sorry sweetie about your BFN.  
It is interesting to see that HH does not do the prolactin levels while your clinic does! what is the purpose of such test, in terms of pregnancy results?

Mrs B2B, Welcome to HH thread and sorry about your BFN  . Usually they tell you or remind you when they call for the results that you should do your review appointment.
Anyway, the main thing is you realised you could get the appointment. It takes a while though to get the appointment when NHS ( well personal experience but maybe different for other people . Are you going to have another NHS cycle? 
I only got one NHS treatment and the review for me was about 3 months  ( I had been told ). Did not want to wait so long so booked a private one, 2 weeks after BFN, went to the clinic to register same day and started treatment again 3 months later ( only had to pay 3 months later when started treatment , however as I registered before christmas I did not have to pay the increase in the price! which was the equivalent of the private review price 

Helen have a wonderful birthday. anything exciting planned this evening?  

RR, I would follow the advice of the embryologist.They will know for sure tomorrow how your little ones are progressing and I am sure they will tell you what is the best. 

EBW, wishing you the best for tomorrow.    

Julie anne, how are you? you can PM me anytime if you want to talk. Hot sweats , yes they are  common when there are hormones changes and I guess this is what you have. 
I am sure that a muscle relaxant will help you sleep better  ! Good idea to ask some to your GP.Did you get another blood testdone at HH?they like to ask you to keep coming until it is zero. Mine is tomorrow. I am sure it will be fine, but I really want to hear it has gone to 0.

Last but not least, welcome Chris  it is great to get more and more people on this thread. 

Have a nice evening all
Future Mummy


----------



## Mrsb2b (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi girls, many thanks for the info. This site is great for 1st timers like me and you are all so helpful and kind  
I finally got through to the gynae outpatients dept and have an NHS appointment with Anna in May so not too long to wait. I want to start another cycle as soon as possible, but it will have to be private as our PCT only grants 1 NHS attempt, but we are still very grateful for that. 
I was very sad when I received the news of my BFN, I know it was our first attempt and the odds were stacked against us, but I was very positive that it had worked for us throughout my 2ww. Trying to get on with things now and looking forward with positive thoughts to our next attempt .

S x


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Almamay - So sorry   for you & DH, give eachother loads of     

EBW - All the best for tomorrow, thinking of you.    

Helen - Happy Birthday, have a good one.

Hello & welcome to Mrsb2b, everyone's great on here.  

Looking forward to us HH Girlies meeting up. 

We got our confirmation through today for our second cycle of IVF, we start again in June, weird how this time last week we received our bad news & today we received good.      

Hi to everyone Iv'e not mentioned and hope your all well.

Caroline xx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Sally,

Sorry   for you & DP, we too got our negative result last week & it was our first cycle, it's very hard isn't it?   

We are in no way going to give up.     

Caroline xx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanx Julie-Anna & EBW1969 for your posts i will definitely be keeping in touch most days to see how you are all getting on.
Take it easy 
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrsb2b (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks Caroline, yes it's so difficult to hear you have a negative result.   You just want to hear those magic words BFP. I'm pleased you have your next cycle booked up already. As this one will have to be private for us we're going to have to do a bit of saving up first but we'll get there soon I hope!   

Sorry if this sounds like a silly question, but does anyone know, if you have to wait 3 months before you're next IVF cycle to let your ovaries rest, does that mean you shouldn't ttc naturally either in those 3 months?  

S x


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Sally,

Yes, I believe it is 3 months that you have to wait until your able to have the next cycle.

I'd say it is fine to have , I know we are and who know's, maybe a miracle will happen and we could fall pregnant naturaly.   

Hope it works.  

Caroline xx


----------



## Mrsb2b (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Caroline, well you never know, miracles might just happen!  

Sally x


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi girls,

sorry not been on much, but not much news from me that people will want to read (about my pg). Wow, so much has been going on in the last week or so.

Midlands Lass- huge congrats on twins, we only have the one but we are more than happy with that.

Rooth - big congrats for you too. Has it sunk in yet?? I know it took me a long time (I still sometimes find it difficult to believe).

I do read the postings often but so much has happened that it would be impossible for me to do personals to everyone, please forgive me that.

Wannabemum and Mrsb2b - I have heard of several people who have got pg naturally after failed ivf attempts so it DOES happen, (and at least you can have fun trying!!!).

To everyone cycling or waiting, good luck,   . Sorry I can't make the meet but it is just too far away, plus I am wiped out at the moment with nausea (all day) and have absolutely no energy, I crawl into bed most nights by 9.30pm!

Take care and I look forward to reading about the meet.

Emma


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Hello Hammies

Just a brief message as am at work.....

Sorry, I can't make the meet. I'm busy on each of the nights you've suggested, and unfortuanltey live quite a distance from it so can't just call in for a bit.  Would have loved to put faces to the names - I really enjoyed the last one we had.  Especially intereseted to meet Julie - aka Ugly Betty. Maybe there will be a photo shoot in next months Mode magazine??! 

Emma - I know what you mean. I'm now looking forward to the scan next thursday as none of this feels real at the moment.  It's definitely not sunk in yet.....

must dash - take care all


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi 
Just popped in - not a regular visitor these days - but checking up on a few of the old timers at HH

Katie, Im so so sorry to read your news.  Life is so unfair.  Thinking of you  .  I admire your positive approach though with planning your next steps.  Take care 


Rooth, I was very pleased to hear of your success.  Wishing you a smooth and healthy 9 months ahead 
Scooter, hope you taking it easy, not long to go now...! 
Vicki, hope you feel better, lovely to see your little one! 

Betty, hope things good with you and the family.  Just an update for the Hall of Fame - i am going for a consultation at the lister next week and considering a possible final cycle there. Thinking we have nothing to lose at this stage so might just try a different clinic so that we dont end up with any regrets.  if no success then it will be the adoption route for us.  Hopefully one way or another we will eventually get the family we long for 
So I suppose its goodbye HH      


Wishing you all lots of luck for the future   
Sarah
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi all

just popping in briefly as I am very tired.

Op went well....I had a "curtain" of scarring which Mr T has now sorted and am due for a "what happens next consult" on Wed 14th.  Was the best possible result and am hoping have turned a corner.

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

EBW,
excellent news! you must be so relieved! this finding and removal is certainly going to help your next treatment!! 
Future Mummy


----------



## Alley (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I have just moved to the Hammersmith for my one and only NHS cycle.  I have a question...

Has anyone at the Hammersmith used DHEA or been advised to. I thought I would try it but now I'm worried. My old clinic didn't take blood on day 2 to test hormones before starting. But Hammersmith are going to and now I'm worried the DHEA will do funny things to my hormones and they won't allow the cycle to go ahead.

Sorry if it sounds a bit mad, but after 3 BFNs I wanted to try to do something to help my eggs. They aren't great and not very plentiful either.

Thanks

Alley x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Alley, Welcomme to HH!
I would not take a DHEA supplement. I don't even think you can get it that easily in Europe ( maybe some cases on prescriptions?). In America, easier.There are side effects and some unknown, so just before a treatment would not be the best time to start.If it can have an effect on you it can be made worse with the drugs and definetely on embryos!
But I guess this is my personal opinion.
HH would definetely not like you to take it! 
Accupuncture is very good before during and after treatments. lots of girls do it. It helps increase stimmulation, often quality of eggs , and it helps the womb take it in, and help us relax !
The diet is important too, and drinking a lot of water. 
Good luck with your treatment!
Future Mummy


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Evening all,  

EWB so glad the opp went well, rest up honey    So next your counting down to the 14th for your consultation, until then keep happy  

 and Welcome Chris, Sally & Alley  

Still got pain with my adhesions and infection, but the antibiotics are starting to help I think, feeling happier anyway.  Spoke to Anna at HH today she asked me a number of questions and thinks my cycle at end of the month will be fine, as long as feel a lot better when finished the antibiotics.  

Sorry if I have missed anyone, off to bed, night all x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all  

EBW- fab news and really hope this will make all the difference for you now     Rest up!

Jennie- glad to hear its all looking goof for your tx  

Welcome Alley   Good luck for your treatment    

Sarah- wishing you all the best for your new direction     Please do let us know how it goes


Hi everyone I've missed   

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Dear Jenine,
I am glad thatyou are starting to feel better. What you had must have been very painful.
Thanks god for antibiotics ! I hate pills, but sometimes they are necessary.

I have had my HCG done once again and this time this is official the levels have dropped to 0. Glad this is over. It took such a long time!!
I thought I would be in a hurry to book with Dr Lavery , but I am not. Have I  had enough of the whole circus for the moment? definetely. I don'twant to hear about more treatment for the next 2 months at least, and I don't think I would want to have another go until late summer, as this time it really took its toll and I want to enjoy life a bit and get healthy again with swimming and pilates, when the shoulder will allow which does not sound like tomorrow. DH and I are going to France in May, at my parents  after their return from NZ and Australia, and they live by the sea, so a bit of fresh air will help. Trying to book Paris too but with this shoulder thing , will wait a bit. Saw Daniel Elliott tonight and will see him again every 2 weeks as he now seems to think that although no need to see him until 2 months before IVF , for IVf purposes, but a slow relaxing treatment to improve my cycle, and the flow, and the lining , might be a good idea. He said it was up to me. he does not think I can get pregnant without IVFin the nextfew months as still a few isssues with my cycle, but will also work on hormones balance so I believe in the end itcould help a lot. I will see the other 5 elements guy on alternate weeks , to deal with the flow of energy and the stress and well beeing , just to help with getting back all the energy quickly, (at least a couple of sessions). So yes I am making plans.This 0 reading today was liberating even though I knew I was in the clear.
Have a good night.
Future mummy


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Morning ladies

I can hardly keep up with everyone and what they are doing - it sure moves at a rate of knots on here!!!

FM - how funny, I went to see Daniel yesterday too. I think he is fab, only my 2nd appt with him but am hooked. He is seeing me fortnightly now until my next cycle (end of April). So glad this horrendous rollercoaster ride has come to an end at last for you - you have been through so much. I think your plan to take a break from all this madness for a while is a very good one. Have fun - how you deserve it!!  

I have a question and would love some advice please...............

Daniel suggested I go somewhere else to have the blood tests for all the things HH don't do - just to tick that box. I wondered if anyone could recommend anywhere, central London-ish? One friend recommended the Miscarriage Clinic but initial consultation is £225 (and thats before I've even started thinking about the tests!). We pay privately for all our treatments so I suppose its not much in the great scheme of things but can anyone recommend anywhere else as a comparison?
(A colleague of mine at work had 2x failed ICSI, had these tests, was diagnosed with a "blood issue", prescribed medication and she fell pregnant naturally straightaway!)

Any idea's??

Do please let me know - love to all &     to you all

Lx


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Future Mummy - you have been amazing throughout this - and I think you are really wise to leave some time inbetween cycles - I have, through chance, always had about 4/6 months between pregancy disasters, and I really believe that it is the recovery time that helps you keep a general perspective on life !!

That said...

I had 2 eggs put back yesterday - both good quality and 8 cells. The other 7 eggs had all eroded  /  remained pretty snoozy from days 2 to 3, so we didnt really have the option of blasto, nor freezing on the advice of the lovely ben. I am now working from home for the next few days, but I am feeling completely knackered and really vulnerable. Last IVF cycle, we had 10 eggs, 9 fertilized,with only 2 good ones by day 3  - they put them back and I was preg for about 3 weeks, before 2 weeks of horror while they failed to grow. This time, the preperation, number of eggs and all that has been identical - its uncanny - and I am terrified that the same thing will happen again - its totally illogical, but its making me feel really odd. 

Sorry about the moan girls, but its one of those days when it feels like the adoption route is the best one forward - which is deeply ironic, given I have 2 embies on board ! 

R


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Loubeedood - sorry I wasnt igonring you  - just typing at the same time ! I dont know of anywhere, but I would love to find out if this one goes a bit pear shaped - had all the HH tests, but as you say, ticking the box is the thing !
R


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

RR - just wanted to wish you goodluck for your 2ww, I'll be thinking of you, take it easy   

Sarah - goodluck for your cycle at the Lister, keep us informed won't you 

Hi to everyone else, isn't it a beautiful sunny day

Scooter


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all

RR- Sending you lots & lots of positive vibes for your               Look after your self and really hope you will have a positive outcome!!!  

loubeedood - Hi hun. sorry I don't know about other tests but good luck. How often are you seeing Daniel at the moment? Thinking of you    

FM- good to hear you have the all clear and are taking some you time before trying again  

Well I'm off to see my spooky man tomorrow.     He's the one who does the acu, reki, acupressure and healing that I saw previously and who sorted my af into comming regularly. He's rather alternative and i found it so funny the first time I went and he looks intensely into my eyes and asked lots of questions then held my hand pressing down for about three minutes. (I hope he cant read my mind too  ) I was thinking I've lost the plot and am paying a strange man to hold my hand     Anyway after I got used to the needles and him pressing down and holding his hand over my belly for about 20 minutes etc I found it actually strangely made a big difference. My af became regular, less painful  etc so I'm hoping it will do the trick this time. It's strange what we will do to get pregnant. I'm not quite at the magnets in my knickers and crystals in my bra yet but give it time    

Anyway Have a super weekend everyone and looking forward to our meet up soon

Julie xx


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Scooter - thank hun - and good luck to you too - you must be so excited / scared at the same time - I obses with p/g - sometimes I think that I ignore the fact that there is a baby at the end of it !!!  

Julie - with you totally, we all do the strangest things !! I was mulling on incantations at the next new moon from Brataslava - bound to make it work !  

R


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Latest version any amendments let Betty or I know: 

*Our Hall of Fame! 9th March 2007*
  

*LADIES IN A CYCLE *     

Sara13 - Day 21 FET ET 12/13th- 
MonkeyX (Lisa) - starts downregging 22Feb - 
Sarah2007 - downregging - 
Soozalicious - stimming - scan 7 March - 
Chris x- 1st IVF - start 1st March 2007 - 

*LADIES IN 2WW *  

RR- ET 8th of March 2 lovely embies onboard    

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

Bilba - 2nd IVF cycle - March/April - 
Loubedoob - Starting ICSI cycle end April/Beg May - 
Alley- Welcome &  starting 4th ICSI shortly- 
Vicster - first appt Mr T coming up- 
Kaz - starts February if no need for hydrosalpinges op - 
Jenine - Starting 1st IVF cycle 26th of March- short protcol- 
Sarah TM - could start March 07 or poss NHS cycle at Queen Mary's Roehampton - 
Rafs - starting March/April 07 - 
Pooks - planning to cycle March/April - 
Odette - next cycle May/June 07 - 
Wannabemom07 (Caroline) - next cycle starting June- 
Odette - next tx May/June- 

*NEXT STEPS* 

EBW1969 (Jo) - op went well  what happens next consult" on Wed 14th of March with Mr T- 

*FOLLOW UPS * 

Almay (katie)- Consultation with Mr L re FET- 
Mrsb2b (Sally)- waiting for review - 
Lobs - 
Future Mummy - - review with Mr L - 
Angie - - review 21 March - planning on TTC naturally for now- 
Carrie P - review 21 March with Dr C 
Julie-Anne - - review with Mr T 27 March 
Miela - review with Mr T 16 Jan 

Nadia (Rosa D)-   Looking into treatment in Madrid
Sarah (dsmlink) - going for consultation at the Lister next week- 
Big Sis - review with Mr L mid July
Fiona - review 19 September with Mr L

*LADIES IN THE BACKGROUND WAITING IMPATIENTLY* 

Jameson - saving up for an ICSI cycle
Ozzie - waiting for referral
Chadwick (Jayne) - Started new job early Feb that is keeping her very busy
Reena - follow up appointment
Rachael - next step?
Here's Hoping - next step? 
Zora - Had myomectomy 18 May 
Springes (Sophia) - had hydrosalpinx op 13 June
Loujane (Lou) - taking time before deciding what to do next
CharlieT - next step?

*MUMMIES TO BE *  

Rooth -  2 March - EDD?
Smileylogo (Emma) -  7 Feb -EDD 17th Oct 2007 
Midlands Lass -  1 Feb - EDD? Twins  
Scooter -  EDD 11 Mar 07 (? ) 
ThackM (Michelle) -  EDD 6 April 2007
Helen (Mrs GG) -  EDD June 07
Ants2 - natural -  EDD ? - natural 
RachaelJ -  13 September EDD?
Macca - natural  August after lap and hysteroscopy in July - EDD 31st March
KellyWhitt - natural  after 1st cycle abbandonded- EDD 14.09.07

*HH MUMMIES * 

Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz) 
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural  
Clairol - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

*WHERE ARE YOU - LOVE TO HEAR YOU ARE DOING OK?*
Wadadlis - BFN Jan- considering ARGC- 
Poochie - changed to Holly House , 4th ICSI Short p April 07- 
Beetle 
Nina -  September 06- 
EarthAngel - Lap & Hysterscopy on 05/02/2007- consultant review Feb to see what next-   
Sibbers - starts December

*HH Meet up *  

*Date- * 
Tuesday the 27th of March from 7.30 and table will be booked under the name of Julie

*Venue- *

PIZZA EXPRESS HAYMARKET
26 Panton House
Haymarket
London
SW1Y 4EN

Telephone: 020 7930 8044

*How to get there -*

By tube to Piccadilly Circus or Leicester Square. Nearest Main Line station is Charing Cross, with the number 6 bus passing right by the door.

Who's comming so far?

Julie
Rafs
BettyM
Caroline
Carrie
EBW1969- possibly

*Anyone else? This is a first meet up for most of us so don't worry were all in the same boat. It will be great to put faces to names and meet properly. The more the merrier so please anyone else who's keen to come let me know*


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi everyone. I am a little bit like Sarah, very busy at work but I follow as much as I can the updates from all of you. I'm so sorry for you Julie. FM you are also going through a hard time.
Wish good luck to everyone and all the girls in treatment at the moment.

I have done my suppressed scan on 7th March, it's fine. Now started the oestrogen patches and have day 8 scan on 14th March. Expected transfer date will be around day12-13. I have found a refeloxigst where I live and she is at the same time my yoga teacher! I'm going to have my first ever reflexology session next Tuesday.

Again, all the best everyone and lost of positive vibs.

Sara13.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,

What a lovely day.
Sarah 13, glad you are doing so well with the treatment and it seems that ET is going to be pretty soon 
Now you say you have oestrogens patches, does this mean you have escaped injections? 
If this is the case, let me know as next time I will see dr L, I would then surely ask for it.

Now girls, and maybe especially Almamay, what are the side effects of Gestone?I know you use them Almamay.
I am still hurting in some areas, of the injection sites, but what is more worrying me, is that I have red lumps where the 20 or so intra muscular injections were made. It is mainly a feeling of bruising also no bruising seen, just like a rash and lumps , but one point is so sensitive to the touch that it feels like a nerve has been temporarily( I am beeing positive) damaged. I can wringle all my toes, ( first things docs asked me) , then docs and GP said that "it will go", easy for all those men to say, they have no clue what we go through. I am not a prude person asking for only women docs but sometimes I think I should !
Anyway, I do not intend to do a victoria secret show anytime soon   , but this is not nice to see!
Anybody having done those dreadful injections, any thoughts? 
Having said that , considering how much less pain it gave me compared to cyclogest, I may ask for them again 
Unless, I can find a doc who tells me I can have patches   for progesterone too.
Surely the patches haven't been explored yet. HRT is given as patches or gel. Can't they get this progesterone as gel, cream, patches, pills?!
Future Mummy


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

FM, I'm sorry to hear you have lumps and bumps. I don't have terribly good news for you, I still have bumps and sore spots on my hips and it's been 3months since my last gestone injection. The redness went away pretty quickly when we stopped, but I think it will take years to get rid of the bumps. The nerve thing is worrying but I know several ppl who've felt that they've had some nerve injury, but in all cases its worn off (I can direct you to one blog where this happened, if you like). 

Re the patches, my understanding is that progesterone can never be made water soluble and therefore has to be delivered in oil. Oil cannot cross the skin barrier, and therefore progesterone will never be delivered in patch form. Precursors of progesterone, like those in the contraceptive pill, may be, but these are not effective enough for fertility treatment. Although oestrogen is also not water soluble, the immediate precursor is, and that's why we have oestrogen patches. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi again.
Brit girl and almamay thanks so much for your email.
I am reassured I am not the only one getting those terrible bumps, and yes brit girl I would like very much if you could give me the site mentionning the nerve damage with gestone.
I guess I had a good look today after a long bath ( where the skin gets a bit more red if there is a bump or rash to start with ) and I nearly screamed!. My skin marks easily but this is actually looking like cellulite gone bad! not that I did not have any before  , but this is scarry! I asked the nurses about where all the fat from the injections go and they laughed saying that my body would assimilate it, well now I am not so sure, it really looks like bumps of fat. Maybe the 5 elements accu I am seeing in a week will help. I have now started massaging everynight with a vit E cream used for scars.
Thanks again girls for replying so quickly , I always know I will get some good suggestions , advices or reassurance on this thread 
Future Mummy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

future mummy said:


> Unless, I can find a doc who tells me I can have patches   for progesterone too.
> Surely the patches haven't been explored yet. HRT is given as patches or gel. *Can't they get this progesterone as gel*, cream, patches, pills?!
> Future Mummy





AlmaMay said:


> I have heard of progesterone gel (applied on your girlie bits), some clinics in the Ukraine use it.
> 
> Almamay


Crinone 8% is a progesterone gel (inserted vaginally)...I've been prescribed it a few times...

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

FM - I didn't have the gestone injections. I had progesterone suppositories (rectally) from HH and they weren't too bad. Only side effects were a bit of nausea, slight constipation and wind. Wasn't much fun inserting them although I would much rather that than painful injections.
Hope your lumpy bits disppear soon.
Emma. (smiley)


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

FM- Hi, in fact I was not given the choice and I don't know whether there are oestrogen injections? I assumed that for a FET cycle it would be oestrogen patches. I am also stimming with buserilin injections at the same time and I should increase the number of patches after my next visit on Wednesday to HH.

Glad to hear you are better.

Sara13xx


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

FYI, the crinone gel is an emulsion of progesterone in oil, and water to make it a gel form. See here for more details <http://www.fda.gov/cder/foi/label/2001/20756s10lbl.pdf>

FM the blog I mentioned is at http://canwemake3.blogspot.com/ NB Marie-Baguette (the blogger there) has just had a pregnancy reduced from quads to a singleton after her second FET (identical triplets resulted from one embryo splitting into three, very unusual but very difficult to deal with), so if you are feeling sensitive it might not be the best bet.

Hope your lumps and bumps are going down!


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Britgirl

So pleased to see your ticker and that everything is progressing. Sending you lots of sticky positive vibes     for a continued healthy pregnancy    

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
Thanks for all your posts. 
Natasha, thanks for the advice on the gel.Hope you are doing fine 

britgirl, thanks for the websites!

Smileylogo, I am likeAlmamay, the side effects of Cyclogests were too much for me.I never had colitis, but had a bit of it with the pessaries and even blood in stools ( sorry TMI) . It was extremely painful and took me 2 months to get over it. I tried to insert it vaginally after Et from time to time , but not as efficient and the side effects had already done their damage. The docs advised me to try Gestone.Very efficient, but lumps and bumps guaranteed!
I must ask for the gel next time!

Sarah13, Fets are indeed different from fresh cycles, but will ask cons nevertheless about Patches!
have a good week!
future Mummy


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Just thought I would let you know some news about Thalia, probably for the 'older' HH girls who remember her from last year. She had a failed cycle in Dec but then got pregnant naturally at the beginning of the year and is now around 12w.

I suddenly thought about her and remembered she still kept a blog after she stopped posting on here.

Helen


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Morning all.

Looking at Julies list I see that Sara31 or should that be Sara13  is the main one up for something "serious" this week.  Good luck!

RR rooting for you.....sending good sticky vibes to you.

Lots of people next up for treatment though and many looking at March/April.  Hope to be joining you.  May there be a plethera of HH  girls up to their eyes in nappies by this time next year.

Quite a few also awaiting reviews/consults.  Mine seems to be very quick (less than a week since the op) but I dont think he'll convince me to go for a cycle this af....!

Julie- whats with the magnets in the knickers...never heard of that one...you are right though we will try anything.....And the superstitions also abound dont they.

Have discussed with DP and we both feel it best to wait one AF after the op before next ICSI (if Mr T says ok) not only because of the physical side but also trying to kick this depression into touch.  I feel, though, that it is the "inactivity" and constant hurdles when not cycling that is making this worse and we both think that it is best to get on with it and that I will feel better if doing something to ttc.....  Mr T said I would bleed (TMI sorry) overnight after op and its still going on, though not much, which is a bit on the annoying side....I feel like I have had few bleed free days since my mc....!  My cycle is now 24 days and for one reason or another I seem to be bleeding between...

Work is very busy (especially as I have been off for 2 days) so will have to leave you for now.

I am planning on coming to the meet....as long as I am not in a "funk" what are we doing wearing carnations or carrying a copy of Zita West's book.  Cant believe I am still thinking I am meeting Ugly Betty.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Helen, this is great news about Thalia! I had not checked her website since December so the latest news was a low positive that turned neg. This is so great ! It gives me hope!
Future Mummy


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi there

We had fallen off the first page - so I had to post, we cant have that !!

Brilliant news about Thalia - she was really kind and helpful when I had the m/c last summer.

Well, I am still going mad. I am doing the really dangerous game of comparing to how I felt last summer. Last summer on day 6 I had implantation pain - today no pain at all, so I am making one and one equal nothing, as is my wont!!!

Still, its a georgous day

R


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

R, you hang in there. On my cycle after my m/c I felt kind of detatched from the end result. Too scared to think about a +ve, even more scared that a +ve turns into a -ve again, mostly I tried to ignore things until the 2nd week. The main thing to hang on to (I think anyway) is that your body did it once and can do it again.
Hope you are having a restful 2ww with plenty of feet up time 
Helen


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,

R, no cycles are the same. If you say that you are day 6 ( since EC) then I would have thought that implantation pain was quite early! Besides, remember some women don't get any pain at all ( lucky ones) and they get BFP. One of nature's mysteries.I really wish you the best 

Sarah 13, good luck with ET 

As for me, second heavy period finished( in 4 weeks), had 2 days of nothing now spotting again. I try to take it the most relax way I can, but really this is taking its toll.I booked to see a French gynecologist in France when I go in May. He is one of the best in Brittany, and only sees nowadays complex cases ( of course I was accepted as new patient immediately!considering my history)  He is a top surgeon and apparently manages the impossible when tubes are blocked  as well as dealing with  other complex issues. He can maybe help with the bleeding, and suggest things to do before next IVF.
It will probably means I need to fly back again to see him for tests, but with Ryanair costing about £ 25 pound return including taxes, I can do a few returns !

Julie Anne, how are you?Do you feel a difference after seeing the accu guy?

I can't wait to start 5 elements accu next week as I really believe it helps the body to heal itself. Went swimming early this morning , but still can't swim normally as I can't move the shoulder and neck in certain positions so used a board and on my back and made my little legs do all the work. Felt good after it. Shoulder not happy yet, but have decided to diminish the drugs given by GP  ( I hate them ) and seeing osteopath on Thursday night and she will help. 

The weather is so lovely at the moment that despite everything I can't help to feel in a good mood and not too sad. 
Maybe I should emigrate to South of France with DH, then I would always be happy , or maybe I would get so used to it I would not enjoy it after a while. I guess here we love the sun as we hardly see it all year ( in Australia they were very happy recently to get some rain!)! Mind you they say that this summer will be extra hot. 

Lots of  to everybody. 

Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Gosh I cant believe we had dropped to the 2nd page. Usually were such gossips   

RR- Hun I really feel for you on 2ww  it drives you   Try not to compare and stay positive   Sending you lots & lots of positive vibes    

Sarah13- sending you lots of positive vibes for ET hun    

FM- I'v said it before and will again poor you!!! Bleeding is such a pain. I hope your new acu works wonders     Thanks for asking after me   Well since seeing the spooky man on Saturday I've been a much happier girl. He worked on regulating my cycle and thankfully that all feels back to normal and I can feel my ovaries are kicking into gear. He mainly worked on balancing my hormones after the cycle and chemical and since Saturday I have not got upset or cried once   I feel more my normal self and DH and colleagues have noticed so it must have helped  

I'm off to HH in morning to have final blood test. I'm researching tx abroad as well as HH at the moment and unsure on what to do next. 

Thinking of everyone not mentioned and a big hi

Julie xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello everyone

Been reading but not posting so now am totally lost!

RR - hope you can stay positive.

EBW - Usually we just look around looking a bit lost before spotting a table of other women in their 30s! I have also done the "I'm 5ft9 , dark curly hair, glasses, jeans" text. Perhaps we could wear orange?!

Julie - hope tomorrow is the end of the tests.  Thank you for all your top tips on my search.

Love to everyone
Bettyx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi again,

Julie Anne, 
Which countries are you looking at for possible treatments? 
I thought of France at one point but the idea to have to travel all the time made me think it was better to do it in England. Having said that, my opinion may change after I see that doc in France in May. 
I am glad you are feeling better.If the accu guy I start seeing on Monday is not able to help, I definetely think I will try your accu guy. 

Is anybody taking agnus castus to regulate their cycle? I heard it was good and I am prepare to explore new ideas, as I can't just keep spotting or bleeding. Besides, I wish I could get a longer luteal phase , so a better progesterone reading. Any ideas girls? Have you had short luteal cycle and did something to make it better?The docs I spoke to said it was ok ( but one said it was bordeline, kind of not as good as it could be), and my cycle was 24 days and after first IVF was more like 22 days but the luteal phase was short. I read in a few books such as Zita west,that when the luteal phase is short , there is often spotting before periods and after and shorter cycles.
Future Mummy


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I haven't posted for a while, but have been reading the personal's etc from time to time.  I was back at work yesterday   and it's been manic.

Looking forward to meeting up with you all soon.    

Hope everyone is keeping well. 

Good luck to those of you who are having TX,EC,ET/or whatever stage your at.     

Speak soon as off to bed for an early night.

wannabemum07 xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey all

RR Hang in there I had no pain as such at your stage and got my bfp last time.

Well been to see Mr T today.

Saw the pics from the op....what a mess!    All ok now....

Have my pre-treatment planning appt on Thursday 29 March to aim to start my next short protocol in April.  

Going back onto Gonal F which scares me a little as I had that for first cycle and no fert.

Prescription reads as follows 
Gonal F 900iU x 3
Orgalutran  5x 0.25mg  (is this the same as the cetrotide - ie for delaying ovulation?)
Ovritrelle (I know this one)
Doxycycline x 14 (whats this for!!!!)
Progesterone x 15 (lovely torpedoes again)

Should really go home and look this up.

I have to order them through Serono.....how does that work.  will they deliver to work or what?  How long before I need them should I order....I guess I should check with them, right??!!! (sorry going loopy as now officially in the pre-treatment situation...)

Dammit they can see me on here again better go.... work to do etc. 

Looking forward to meeting those brave enough....wearing orange? I'll have to buy something orange......


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

EBW,
I had same treatments both time, and although I had BFN's I certainly fertilised, and even got a 80% first time and 100% last time.
Orgalutran delays the ovulation , Doxicycline is an antibiotics, given as a precaution after EC to avoid infection ( you should have itfor a week according to HH), butit is also given for sinus infections, or throat infection. I was prescrobed the same for both EC as I can't take penicilline. It gave me no side effects.Can't you get the drugs from HH pharmacy? or maybe it ischeaper to do itfrom Serono?
This is so exciting you starting treatment soon! 
And the fact you have the all clear from the doc after your procedure is great news.
Lots of  
Future Mummy


----------



## soozalicious (Jun 25, 2003)

I haven't been online for a few days and I can hardly keep up with everybody's news!  It's been busy while  I've been away.

Things didn't go quite according to plan when we were in London.  Went for 1st scan, expecting it to be like last time when I had 8 big follies, and was told that I only had 4.  EC two days after that (9th) (day 9 of the short protocol which is really early) and ET on Monday 12th.  Last time they phoned with the results of what had fertilised etc, so this time I was unprepared for the doctor (who I hadn't met before and who looked about 12 years old) saying that one of the eggs was "deformed", one of them had "disintegrated", one of them hadn't fertilised, so there was only one left.  An 8 cell embie though.  When I asked her why my eggs were so rubbish and we only had one embie, she said "well, we can only work with what we've got".  I nearly disappeared into a flood of tears on the floor!  DH's sperm was SO, SO difficult to retrieve and we only have a few frozen ones left that it seems like a waste that a whole vile was defrosted for just one embie.  

Anyway, we're back home now and I keep on telling myself that it only takes one to get a BFP.  I think my mind is still processing things as everything happened so quickly.  

Blood test on Friday 23rd.  Can't remember what the 2ww was like last time.  I'm still SO sore from the EC (that didn't happen last time either) that I have no idea what's going on.

Hope you all have fun at the girls night out.  Wish we lived in London then I'd have come along.

Luck and   to everyone,

Susie
xxx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

EBW - the doxycycline is an antibiotic for infection after ec. As to serrano, they were happy to deliver drugs to a work place, or even a neighbour, but only to a named person who has to sign for them and as long as they get the prescription by 2pm they can usually deliver the next day (they did for us).

Hope this helps

Hi to everyone else!!!!

Emma (Smiley)


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Susie hon

So sorry to hear your experience.  I had problems with my first cycle (no fert at all) and they ended up changing my meds and upping the dose.  Mr T has indicated that I am going back on the first drug type though for this my first treatment at HH and I am quite nervous...although again I will be on high dose.  You have got the added complication of the sperm issues I know but it really does only take one and you had one strong embie there which is back in and I am sending huge sticky vibes your way.  

Sorry also to hear the non-empathy from the staff.  I really think at times more training is required on how to deal with us and our emotional states....I have heard so many horror stories but gladly very few from HH.  It really doesnt help does it.  

Thanks for peoples comments re drugs and good wishes etc....Dont know whether to deliver to work (erm open plan 80 people) or just ask to be at home that day. I am feeling quite upbeat but understandably nervous about trying again....

I will be awol for a few days (parents coming to stay, first time we are spending time together since my mc).  Its gonna be a tough weekend as I need to let them know just how let down I felt by their reaction to it all.  Bridges need building etc.

Have a good weekend all xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

AlmaMay

I hope you didnt misinterpret what I was trying to say.  I too prefer it straight, however there are also ways of saying things.  Being told by a sonographer "thats FINE you dont need a scan then" when you phone to remind them you have just mc and wont be needing one for instance  when they call you in (not at HH).  Also "lets see if this pregnancy is viable" wasnt exactly tactful to be saying to someone who has been bleeding and thought they had lost their baby..  I am not expecting to be mollycoddled but the odd amount of compassion or even just the odd "Im sorry but" or "unfortunately" can sometimes be missing and would make a difference.  That said I am finding Mr T very good in that he gives me the information straight (I dont want false hope either) but doesnt seem distanced from how I might be feeling.  

I can see where you are coming from AlmaMay but the question is am I making any sense??!!


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Hello all

A brief update from me (and a bit of reassurance needed too...).

I had my first scan today after getting a BFP.  There was a sac clearly on the screen, but at the moment no fetal pole.  The Dr said that all was ok and it's early to see the heart beat anyway(5w +5d), so I've got to go back again week on Monday for another scan.  It's not that I don't believe what the Dr said, but wondered if anyone has had similar situation??

Susie - sorry to hear that things were not well handled for you.  I know I've felt very over emotional throughout all of this and as Almamay rightly says, manner cost nothing.  

Sarah - it was goods to see you on here a few days ago. I do hope that the Lister are able to help you.  Thanks for your kind comments.

Take care all


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Rooth - don't worry hun! When I had my first scan we could see the sac but no fetal pole. We did have a heartbeat but I was 6 weeks and 1 day and was told that it was early for a heartbeat. I also had to go back a week later and there we could see a yolk sac and the foetus (amazing the difference just one week makes) and at that point we were told that it was spot-on size-wise for it's age. So please don't stress about it (not good for baby or you)! Hope this reassures you>
Emma.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Well so many posts in a day, great!

Almamay and EBW, I personally think you are both right. Some HH docs  are  sometimes or often abrupt in their ways of giving news ( borderline "blase") and they have sometimes made me annoyed or nervous ( although some of them are caring). Yes I prefer the straight and direct aproach , ( very French) compared to saying it with too much Positive tone if there is no way there should be any hope to start with , but sometimes, it is not so much what they say or how they say it, but more that they don't really care , and after they say the news, or result, it is goodbye. As Almamay said, they have a counselling that seems to be great, and not everyclinic has it so it is a good and wonderful thing, but maybe the docs know it and they think if there is counselling , they don't need to be trained in counselling themselves and this is what the problem may be. There are different levels of counselling , the immediate one and the after one that is so beneficial for all of the girls, when bad news happen. Maybe the immediate one that each and every one of them should know and use, say just for 5 mn, or even one min to help us digest the news better  and not give us such a strong emmotional distress would be someything to put in the box of suggestions they have at the clinic. 

Susie,  a 8 cell embie sounds like a very strong little embie!   Good Luck!

Rooth, If the doc says that is is OK and too early to see a heartbeat , then believe her or him, as we have been saying , they are not scared of delivering bad news when there are bad news, so if they said that it was fine then I believe everything is well with your little bean, and in a week or so , things will have changed. 

Hello to everybody else
future Mummy


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for your support ladies.

I have had my first ever reflexogy session on Tuesday night and it was great. I am planning to have one next week before the ET.
At my day 8 appt on Wed. everything was fine, they have asked me to double my patches now until Monday19th. The expected ET day should be Wednesday 21st. Looking forward to next week and hope things will stay fine.
This week I felt a little bit tired and sick but I feel better now. I need to take it easy and might take days off next week.

Good luck to all and take care.

Sara13xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
quick one from me, as  at work and takes a while to type this days, wishing you all a nice week end.
Sarah 13, great news that ET is approaching and next week same time your little ones will be getting themselves comfortable in your tummy. 
It is normal that you feel a bit sick and very tired with the drugs, but it is always difficlut to deal with it on a daily basis, something docs don't always realise.
I am glad you enjoyed reflexology, I had it before and loved it. But between my accu and osteopath I don't have the time to do more. Pity.
Bon week end   
Future Mummy


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Thought i would just say hello as HH page was on the bottom of the list!

Hope everyone is OK!

Sara13- good luck for the ET!

Rooth -  I had my first scan at about same time as you and could only see sac. All was fine by next scan but it is still worrying all the same! Good luck!

Susie - fingers crossed for youX

Hello to everyone else i have missed!

Any news from Scooter?

X


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi all 

Rooth - good luck, dont dispair !!
Sara13 - good luck on the E/T - enjoy the really full bladder  

My news - we have been really naughty and tested a day early, and so far, its a BFP. Feel really lucky but also uncertain - it will be better when we have the blood test back. 

We are thinking of asking to only have the 7 week scan and skip the 6 week one. After last time, I dont think I can go through the weekly emotional rollercoaster, and I think I would rather know in one go if there it is ectopic or if it has a heartbeat. What do you think ? Is it really foolish to risk an unfound ectopic for an extra week ? 

Anyway, at the moment, we just hope we will get there - sort of taking each day as it comes, and thinking of Scooter and Thalia as examples of where it worked 2nd time around !!

Sorry to sound a bit gloomy - must be the hormones. Love to you all, and thank you so much for the supportive posts during my insanity in the week

R


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Afternoon All  

Just a quick one to say congratulations to RR       well done on your BFP!!! I really hope this will be a healthy and happy pregnancy for you     Looking forward to hearing you beta  

Sara13- Best of luck for Wednesday     I have images of you covered in patches   Really hope its a total success

Hi to all I've missed will do a big post soon but off out now 

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
Quick one from me at work, 
RR fantastic news. Waiting for the beta test is always stressful but I am sure BFP will be confirmed and off you'll go for a 9MW  

Sarah, thinking of you. Not long to waitnow. Good luck on Wed. 
Have a good day all.
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

RR congrats on the BFP  (my previous clinic rely on POAS and dont do any blood tests).  A line is a line hon.
If you arent showing signs of an ectopic and can wait til week 7 I'd go for it -as long as they dont advise you SHOULD have one at 6w better to wait til you can see more I reckon.  JMHO.

Sara13 good luck for Wednesday.

Have to go its hell here at work....

Are we all still on for next tues?


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

RR - congratulations!   I can totally understand you wanting to wait until 7 weeks for your scan, I was the same this time round, I just wanted to wait until they could be sure, but I ended up having to have scans at 5w+6 and 6w due to bleeding.  I'm sure if you ask the Dr when they phone with the good news they will be able to advise you.

Sara - good luck for ET   are you covered in sticky bits from your patches?!

I'm still waiting very impatiently for my baby to arrive.  I had a reflexology treatment yesterday and am planning on having acupuncture tomorrow if nothing has happened.  You'd think after waiting 4 years a few more days would be bearable but it isn't!

Scooter


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Such great news RR, congratulations!

Scooter, uncross those legs! Have you got a date to go in if there is nothing happening?


Helen


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Gosh only really a week away 

*HH Meet up *  

*Date- * 
Tuesday the 27th of March from 7.30 and table will be booked under the name of Julie

*Venue- *

PIZZA EXPRESS HAYMARKET
26 Panton House
Haymarket
London
SW1Y 4EN

Telephone: 020 7930 8044

*How to get there -*

By tube to Piccadilly Circus or Leicester Square. Nearest Main Line station is Charing Cross, with the number 6 bus passing right by the door.

Who's comming so far?

Julie
Rafs
BettyM
Caroline
Carrie
EBW1969

*Anyone else? This is a first meet up for most of us so don't worry were all in the same boat. It will be great to put faces to names and meet properly. The more the merrier so please anyone else who's keen to come let me know*   I will book the table at the end of the week so any changes let me know 

Julie xx


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Thanks very much for your support.

Scooter, all the best for you and your baby.

This morning I went to HH for the last scan before ET. They've called this afternoon and said that ET will be on Thursday morning and I should start the pessaries tomorrow twice a day and continue to cover myself with sticky patches. They've also told me that I should carry on with sticky patches and pessaries up to 12wks pregancy if I get a BFP obviously! Disappointing for me as I was thinking I will be stopping the patches at the ET !! At least I have stopped all injections. The other thing strange they've said is that I should call the embryologist at 9.30am on Thusrday, before I get to my HH appointment at 10.30am (in case I get no embryo surviving the thawing!). I have responded that it takes me 2 hours to go to HH so I will talk to the embryologists once I am there and anyway they were expecting to thaw 4 embryos and transfer 2 (the best ones) and I would have 6 other embryos left so they could always thaw until they got some good ones.
I was surprised by this quite negative approach, especially when I am trying to be positive and relax, but I realise the doctor's comments have stressed me a little bit.
I have another reflexology on Wednesday afternoon and have decided to work from home on wed, Thurs and Fri to get some rest.

Thanks again for all your best wishes and good luck to all.

Sara.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Angie and Carrie P good luck for your appts today.

Sara- good luck for tomorrow.

Jenine- not long now...thinking of you hoping you are doing ok.

Its gone a bit quiet on here.....calm before the end March/Beg April storm of new treatments?!!!!

Have a good day all


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Betty- Great to meet you last night at the London girls meet up and put a face to your name  

Carrie & Angie- hope your appointments go really well today    

Sara- thinking of you looking like a patchwork quilt    Good luck for tommorow    

Jennie- thinking of you too hun

Susie- How are you getting on with your 2ww? Sending you lots of       for testing on Friday and hope its a lovely positive!!

scooter- Any sign of the baby yet? Hope the reflexology and acupuncture did the trick!!!

It has been a bit quieter on here lately. Usually were gossips   Hi to everyone I've missed and looking forward to meeting up on Tuesday     FYI I don't really look like ugly betty. Some of me cycle buddies were all putting pictures of less attractive tv characters on there profiles and I did too. Picture Nan from the Catherine Tate show and you get the idea. Anyway loads of people think it is a picture of me and last night a couple of the girls that went to the London meet got a shock that I look nothing much like Ugly Bettty except for wearing glasses sometimes and kept looking at me strangely it was very funny    

Julie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

LOL Julie.  You will always look like Ugly Betty in my head...I will find it hard to match the real you next week.

Question is do I look like my avatar?


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Guys,
Hope every1 is doing fine, havent been on for a while (due to the IVF not working) havent really been up 2 much.
Just checked in for a chat really guys feeling soooooooooo low    and wanted some advice pls, had my follow-up app 2day did not go to plan had bad news!!!! told me my hormone level is to high (should be around the 12 FSH level) but mine is over 18!!!! so i will find it difficult to conceive naturally my body will reject, so they told me to think about egg donor not to sure about it all really im all over the place to upset to think straight, the lady doc we saw didnt really say much (my normal doc is MR LAVERY not to sure why didnt see him) and to be honest we didnt ask much either to upset to think of anything to say (our fault really!!) so i really dont know what else to say guys sorry for going on just feeling low and v.confused at the mo.    
Thanx guys
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh Angie- Hun how upsetting    It's so hard for you. I cant comment on the DE but if your interested there are a lot of girls on the London Girls thread on the locations board who have done de and may be able to offer some advise.  If your interested to pop in and say hi they are all really lovely and helpful. Also if you are interested in coming to our meet up you could pick everyone brains it next Tuesday evening.  I have heard wheat grass and acupuncture can help lower FSH levels and I would defiantly seek a 2nd opinion.

Thinking of you

Julie xx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanx Julie-Anne means a lot i will take up your advice  
Love Angie xxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

EBW, I am not sure how it works but I know for sure that FSH levels can vary and decrease. There are lots of talk about it on FF. I remember that it surprised me as I thoutgh that as it measures your eggs reserve , surely it can't decrease, but apparently, according to girls on FF , it can. Have a search , by typing FSH. I can't quite remember what the girls were doing at the time, but I think it was about diet and supplements. A doc might say it is not possible, but if you ask a holistic person , the answer might be different. I am talking about homeopath or maybe accu. The homeopath  Marilyn Glenville, wrote books about fertility, and you can book an appointment with her too. She is good at this sort of things. Anyway, have a look at her website .
my last FSH levels were done last summer. Probably should be done again. But the  fact is that I had 2 readings in 4 months or so and my second one was a bit better than my first! I had an OK  one to start with , but the point is that it can fluctuate in a decreasing way.And I did nothing to make it decrease.
If it is to high, it needs to be adressed , yes. But from what I understand, it can be improved?
Have you girls at HH had fluctuating FSH?

Sarah13, good luck for tomorrow. Thinking of you. 

Hello to everybody else.

Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

OK who else is up for joining us at the meet up? FM, Angie ? I promise it's not scary. I'm sure if I was offering chocolate or easter eggs you would all come   A reminder of the details

Meeting, Tuesday the 27th of March from 7.30 and table will be booked under the name of Julie at

PIZZA EXPRESS HAYMARKET
26 Panton House
Haymarket
London
SW1Y 4EN
Telephone: 020 7930 8044

*How to get there -* By tube to Piccadilly Circus or Leicester Square. Nearest Main Line station is Charing Cross, with the number 6 bus passing right by the door.

Who's comming so far?

Julie
Rafs
BettyM
Caroline
Carrie
EBW1969

*Anyone else? This is a first meet up for most of us so don't worry were all in the same boat. It will be great to put faces to names and meet properly. The more the merrier so please anyone else who's keen to come let me know*   I will book the table at the end of the week so any changes let me know at I don't really want to be sitting there on my own  

Julie xx


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Angie...
Just read your message, a big hug from me hun...will send you a personal message in a mo.

I am still keeping an eye on all the Hammersmith girls daily...and wish you all the luck in the world girls.
I am hoping to start ICSI at the Hammersmith in May so will be around more then...

Julie Anne - I would love to come to the meet but live in Herts so difficult for me to get there really, but would have loved to have come along....like the other girls I really can only see you now as Ugly Betty!!! 

Good luck to all

Ange
xx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanx Ange ok hun look 4ward to a chat xxxxx
Love Angie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Sara- Best of luck for today thinking of you       

Susie- one day to go. Really hope your doing well and will get a BFP. Hope your staying away form the pee sticks and looking forward to hearing how you've got on 

Carriep- hope you consultation had some positive news yesterday


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Angie - sorry to hear your news.  I remember when they were checking my levels during down reg the second cycle and I just kept going up.. and up.....we ended up cancelling.

I am sorry I dont know anything about DE but I am sure there are, as Julie said, people on here who can help you??  My dp has said no to de and that if it comes to that we will adopt.  I find this kinda sad.

FM- I am guessing your post was directed at angie not me?

Sara13 good luck today x

Susie--- thinking of you and willing things along.

Hope things ok with you Carrie P.

Me- sat here awaiting AF (again).  Im day 24 so she should be arriving sort of now.......then its another 25 days or so to the next protocol begins...Going to be filling out all the forms at the weekend...then I guess it will feel real....!  Did I read you pay "up front" at hh...ie at this scheduling appt?

OMG AF is here.....bang on time but no warning headaches or particularly bad PMT as is her usual precursor.  So we are looking at round about Sun 15 April to start the next treatment...now it is begining to feel real(ish)!!!

Hi Jameson nice to see you again

Hope everyone has a good day today. 

Cyber hugs to anyone who needs them.


----------



## ants2 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi all,
Not been on for ages......but just read a back log of messages.

RR - congratulations... hope all is going well. Have you decided to wait for the 7 week scan? wishing you loads and loads of positive vibes

Rooth - not too sure if i'm too late to respond but i had just a sac at 5 weeks and it was an awful wait i was convinced it was bad news 'as nothing good happens to me etc etc) but low and behold i'm now 27 week!

Angie - i too have read about acupuncture helping with FSH levels, Zita West talks about it.

Hello to everyone else. i still feel so connected to all you HH girls but don't feel i have much to contribute.... just that it can happen naturally despite being told IVF was our only chance.

Take care and positive vibes to you all.

Ants


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi All,

My god so much has happened since I was last on...

RR - Great news congratulations 

Angie - Thinking of you!

Sara - Hope all goes well 

Sorry hello to everyone else!

Me - As you know I started my injections on the 1st March and was on the 21 day long protocol, I went back for my suppressed scan on the 15th March and have started taking the second set of injections so I am on buserelin and puregon. I am back at the hospital for my day 9 scan and blood test tomorrow. I am at the moment feeling really excited but really nervous and trying my best to stay positive. I will let you all know how I get on tomorrow.

Take care everyone,

Chris x


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Guys thank you all for your lovely posts means a lot.
I will look into acupucture and anything else that may help im up for anything........
THANX AGAIN GUYS xxxxxxxxxx
Thinking of all of you also take it easy.
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi everyone, I haven't posted on here for a little while but I've been looking in now & again and thinking good thoughts for you all.  Here goes with a long post to get back in the swing of things!

EBW, glad to know your op on the adhesions went well and you've got your next treatment planned.  How did it go with your parents?  My relationship with my mother came under strain after my miscarriage as well - she really wasn't sure how to treat me, and she said some things which I felt were terribly insensitive.  With hindsight she was doing her best and I reacted the way I did because of the very raw emotional state I was in.  Things are much better between us now - that old cliche about time healing wounds.  Hope you managed to build some bridges.

Future mummy, glad you have some travel and fun stuff to look forward to, and hope some time out helps your state of mind.  Sorry to hear about the lumps and bumps from the gestone - I hope it's gradually getting better.  You asked about agnus castus, I took it for a few months and it seemed to give me more CM, but no change apart from that (certainly no pregnancy, alas  ) so I stopped taking it.

loubeedood, I expect you could have tests for thrombophilia (i.e. the miscarriage-related tests that Lesley Regan believes in) at HH.  Have you asked your consultant about them?  If it's natural killer cell tests you're after then I don't think HH would oblige as they don't think there is sufficient evidence from randomised controlled trials to support the theory.  I'm not sure where you could go for those tests, but I'm sure someone on the investigations&immunology board could help you out.

Julie-Anne, glad your 'spooky man's tricks helped you feel better.  Are you still thinking about treatment abroad?  Looking forward to meeting you on Tuesday  

Susie, sorry to hear things didn't go quite the way you'd hoped with EC and fertilisation, but sending you loads of good wishes for the test tomorrow   

Rooth, hope your scan next Monday shows a nice strong heartbeat   

RR, fantastic news about the BFP, you are an inspiration to those of us who are going back for a 2nd time around.

Angie, you poor love. I'm not surprised you are all over the place and can't think straight after a shock like that.  I hope you're not expecting too much of yourself right now - there is absolutely no need to rush into anything.  I have a friend in a very similar situation to you.  She is 31 and has had quite a lot of ovarian tissue removed by surgery, and consequently has a high FSH level.  She has found a doctor who thinks that her high FSH is purely mechanical (i.e. it's a result of the small amount of ovarian tissue she has, it doesn't say anything about the ability of her ovaries to function and produce healthy eggs.)  Her doctor thinks that age is more important than FSH, so by his thinking she (and you) have a better chance than I do, although I have normal FSH, because you're both much younger.  My friend doesn't live in the UK so I can't ask her to recommend her doctor to you, but I'm sure there are doctors around here who share those views.  I hope you'll take some time, then ask around and get some other opinions.

Thanks for the good wishes for my appt yesterday - I thought you'd all have forgotten about me as I haven't been around much, so it gave me a good feeling to get those personals - thanks girls!!    We went along yesterday and had a full review of the cycle; basically, there's nothing that makes the docs 'concerned', and although the cycle obviously had the wrong outcome there's nothing to suggest we couldn't be successful on another attempt.  They'd either increase my starting dose of Puregon, or try an antagonist protocol - it sounded like a bit of a toss-up as to which of those options they'd go for.  DH and I both want to give it another go, so the next question is NHS or private?  I don't know yet how long the NHS wait would be, but if it's too long we'll go back to see Mr L and book another private cycle.

Welcome to all the newcomers, good luck to everyone, and looking forward to meeting the daring few next Tuesday!


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi CarrieP -- Know i am feeling a lot better today think it helped being at work in a good way not on my own and keep going over and over in my head with what happened yesterday. Bless DP still being as positive as ever about us just doing it naturally (which is g8 just im not thinking that way)
Im going to go to my GP and get some advice off her to see if i can lower my hormone level and if she has any other options for me, was looking on the net for other hospitals for 2nd options (even though HH is my one and only choice has to stretch my arisen a bit further) have to see whats out there.
You take it easy   
Big thank you   
Be checking in soon catch up with you guys xxxxxxxxxxxx
Love Angie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,

It's done, it was not easy but HH staff has been fantaastic. I have had 5 embies thawned and 3 were good. They have transferred 2 good embies of 4 cells each. The 2 doctors who started to scan me couldn't get an easy access to my uterurs, they have had a couple of attempts and then called a more senior doctor (whose name I can't remember). I tried to keep calm with a full bladder but in reality I was a little bit stressed. I knew from my past IUIs that I don't have an easy access to my uterus, apparently it is quite tortuous and at different angles- no wonder why I can't conceive naturally!

Anyway it's all done and I am now going to try to take it easy and will be testing on 3rd April07. i am working from home today to try to get more rest before next week.

It has been a good experience overall and DH and myself have been pleased by the support given at HH. It is my last cycle with NHS but I will probably continue with them if I need to on private.

Best of luck and thanks again for your wishes.

Sara.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Great news Sara....major sticky vibes coming your way.

I am now trying to look at acupuncture (am I too late for this??!! blimey its caught up on me after all the palava over the past few months)  Trying to find all the stuff I read on here about where to go etc....!

Carrie....my parents visiting was nice except the only talk of my situation was for them to tell me they thought it was about time someone made the decision for me as to whether I should have another go or not (I think they mean the psychologist).  So basically the subject is now closed.  We are not telling them about this cycle.  I feel better now I have something to aim for....but they dont understand that I guess and actually I really think they want us to stop trying....!

Have meetings all day today....never mind!

Have a good day all


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Oops, Angie, EBW, sorry about the confusion. Yes, my post was for you Angie.Why on earth did I write EBW? Not sure, probably had been reading numerous posts in one go and my brain or what is left of it after 2 IVF went a bit confused with names. I am sorry.
So Angie , as I was saying in my last post , I think your FSH can be improved and homeopathy and accu may help. A naturopath also may help. Has anybody ever used kinesiology ( muscle testing ) used quite a lot in the states and starting to be used here ( not everybody knows how to use it well) to help diagnose ailments and food intolerance? In the states, it is also used by some practitionners to decide on  the right amount of vitamins or supplements to take as  dosage should be different according each person. 
Julie Anne, sorry I can't make it ; my shoulder is still bad. Sitting too long aggravates the problem. Apparently comes from neck and top of back , did it while sleeping and itaffects the shoulder for some reason. Will hopefully go soon.
Sarah 13, have a nice and relaxing 2ww! 
Have a nice week end all.
Future Mummy


----------



## soozalicious (Jun 25, 2003)

BFN from me.  Thought I had implantation bleeding on Monday, but AF came on Tuesday.  I feel destroyed by this, it's consumed so much of our lives.  Nobody from HH has bothered to phone me, which I'm appalled by.  So, all in all I'm ****** off with everything and everybody but mainly my body for not being able to hold onto our little embie.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Sooz hon I am so sorry to hear this.  My thoughts and prayers are with you. xxx

Take some time for yourself and ALLOW yourself to feel whatever you feel.  Maybe make an appt to see the counsellor...if not you've always got (sadly iykwim) support from others on here who know a bit of what you feel.  Know a bit of what you are going through...having had the mc been through all the blaming my own body etc.  Easy for me to say not your fault I know.

Surprised HH hasnt rung...can you get dh to ring them or something?  I was decidedly p*d off with my old clinic who didnt even ring back when I left a message about my mc....thought HH would be different....or are all clinics the same?

Can only offer you my support  here in spirit if I'm not online x


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Sooz - so sorry - you must feel totally gutted - you are so right, this process becomes such a focus for all of us, and its so difficult when it does not work - you feel literally heartbroken - I didnt know what that word really meant till last summer. Thinking of you, and hope HH have made the call


Thank you all so much for your messages - I cant reply from work (open plan trading floor - not great for discussion about fertility!!) but it really means alot to have you all around. We got the bloods back on Monday - 187, which I was pleased/scared about - last time it was 85 and there were 2 of them (briefly) so heaven knows what is going on in there at the moment. However, because of my history, they are not keen on waiting for a later scan, and actually want me in on 6 weeks on the dot- they must have a residual concern about ectopic. So, I guess there is a risk of another set of weekly waits, but here goes !!
Ants - Hi ! so glad its all going well  - you give me hope
Sara - good luck girl, keep relaxed
Angie - good luck - I am a huge fan of accupuncture - I dont go to a fertility specialist, but a member of the medical association of accupuncuturists - he is a GP but also specialises, so it means that I feel like I get an hour with a Dr too ! Also a huge amount cheeper that the fertility experts !!!

Sorry its so early here girls, I cant sleep. I would love to join you on Tuesday, but I tend to be asleep by 7.30 at the moment, and its a bit of a day's camel ride home after work. 

Take care all of you, and thank you again for your support

PS - Scooter - where is that baby ??


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi guys 
FM --- Thanx for the lovely post i am looking into acupunture & searching the net for anything else that may help.
I will also look into homepathy!! Thanx again for your suggestions it all helps xxxxxxxxxx
R R ---- Thanx for your suggestions also means alot, also keep my mind busy searching around for info xxxxxxx
Keep you posted guys im always poping in to see how you guys are doing take it easy!!!
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Morning All

Just had a bit of a catch-up on all that has been happening over the last week or so to everyone.

As for me, well I took Daniel Elliott's advice and sought another angle to all this "unexplained fertility" lark and went to see Dr Shahata at the Miscarriage Clinic in Harley St. Got an appt really quickly and he was great, very personable and easy to understand which helps!! His theory (as indeed it is at HH) is my problem lies in the stimms right at the beginning of each cycle, for some reason my ovaries are just very stubborn and don't like being told to respond. (1st cycle 3 eggs / 2nd cycle 5 eggs). He thought I might have PCOS or pre-PCOS so scanned me there and then but alas no. I say alas as he said if I did he could give me something to bring on a bumper harvest next round (early April 2007)! So he took heaps of blood for all sorts of weird and wonderful tests and the results will be back in 2 weeks. He said there is no guarantee anything will be revealed but if not we can tick that box and move on. 

So getting closer to my 3rd cycle and 1st ICSI in early April and also right in the middle of moving house - it never rains but it pours!!! DH thinks it is all good and will take my mind off things. Think he's right as there is so much to do I don't have time to think about babies / IVF, etc.

As for everyone else:

Julie-Anne : So sorry I can't make the meet on Tuesday as would so love to meet you all,  hope all is good with you? you always sound so up and are an inspiration for that! 

Angie: Really sorry to hear about the hard time you've been having, hang in there. Acupuncture is fab and I highly recommend it. I have been seeing Daniel Elliott for the last couple of months and can't rate him highly enough. Apart from anything else I love the opportunity to totally chill for 45 mins in what is otherwise a hectic workday!!  

RR - wonderful news and huge congratulations!   

FutureMummy - nice to hear from you again and hope the shoulder is 100% soon  

Sooz - so sorry to hear your news and totally understand your devastation. It is so hard and totally unfair and sending you lots of love  

Carrie P: thanks for the advice / pointers on blood tests but have had them done now. Fab news that there was no real reason for concern and just a case of "hopefully next time" for your next cycle. I did the antagonist cycle last time (#2) and am doing it on my 3rd attempt in a couple of weeks and I have to say, I much preferred it. The whole shebang only takes a couple of weeks from start to finish so gets the thumbs up from me!  

Anyway I've rattled on long enough. Lots of love and luck to you all and enjoy your get-together on Tuesday. How I wish I could join you.

Have a good weekend

Loubeedood
x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All 

Looking forward to seeing everyone who is coming Tuesday- the table is booked.

*Loubeedood- * Hi hun good luck with house move  Glad you found Dr Shahata helpful and hope the blood brings some new inspirational approach to light in 2 weeks. Daniel is always a good source of info. I understand you cant make it Tuesday perhaps next time. It's funny with so many of us seeing Daniel were bound to have seen each other either at the waiting room there with the funny receptionist or at HH and may recognise faces  So pleased you underway so soonand really hope this will be your one and you will get more lovely big follicles   

*Sara-* fantastic you have your lovely embies on board. Welcome to the insanity of the 2ww and really hope you will have a BFP to celebrate by the end    

*EBW- * Hun I'm sorry parents went a bit insensitive in their response to your situation. They love and care for you but I just think that unless anyone has been where we are they just do not realise how emotional this is and that we need to keep trying until it's no longer possible. Thinking of you   

*FM-* so sorry shoulder is still causing you probs and hopefully you can come next time  Have you been now to the 5 elements acu that you were off to see? did you notice anyting diffrent?

*susie- * Hun I'm so very sorry to hear your news    I can only imagine how upset you are feeling. I'm surprised HH didn't call as when ever I've had any blood test including pregnancy blood tests there a doctor calls in the afternoon. You should definitely say something!

*RR- * sending you lots of positive embie growing vibes    and hope all will be fine when you scan. I know how stressful the wait to scan is so thinking of you

*angie-* So glad to hear your not letting the news defeat you and and that your determined to try other avenues. Your still young and so I would definitely try acu, wheat grass and anything you think might work. I see a guy who is an acupuncturist & homopath combined. He is in Fulham and has really helped me with certain issues. If you want the details let me know and I'll pm you.

*Chris-* so pleased your doing well. Hope the day 9 scan went well and you have lots of lovely follies    Do you know when your ec and et is yet? Sending you lots and lots of positive vibes for a BFP   

*Ants-* so pleased your doing well and pregnancy is progressing nicely    You must be blooming 

*Scooter- * Any sign of bub yet? Hope your doing well!

I'm getting mega busy with trying to get cover at work for my 3 week holiday home down under in 2 weeks. DH has been away since sunday for work and as I've ovulated that plan to try after the last cycle was not possible. I wish I could freezer the swimmers at home and the just thaw to use  Maybe one day it will be possible in your own home. anyway he's home today so I'm very happy even if he is just here for the night  I'm off to see Mr T on Tuesday so will know then if I'm going to do a further cycle at HH or look to go abroad. My GP has been great and is doing all the blood tests I need for the clinics aboard so I'm getting organised for both contingency's. At this stage I think maybe one more at HH June / July and then off to poland or Czech if it doesn't work for purely finical reasons.

Hi to everyone I've missed. Have a fab weekend and looking forward to Tuesday.

Julie xx


----------



## vicster (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Maybe one of you can help me with something.  I've got a  private appointment with Mr Trew in April - we had one last week but postponed it as I miracously got pregnant even though dh's recent results were very poor.  But now I've miscarried and as it is my third m/c am keen to get some tests done.  my question is - how do HH deal with miscarriage?  Do they refer you to another specialist and if so, how long does the referral usually take?  I'm going to let my body recover before trying again but am keen to get started with m/c investigations as I know some of them can take a while.

Best wishes to everyone in their baby making quest

Vicster
x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Vicster,

Welcome to the hammies thread    sorry to hear of your loss    Sorry I cant really answer your question but I'm sure someone will. I think of you've had three you can ask to be referred to the mc specialist at St Marys.

Glad to have you on board and looking forward to getting to know you better. Good luck!!

Julie xx


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Vicster, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.

Any doctor can prescribe you to get the recurrent loss panel done, although not sure your GP will know about it. MR Trew can prescribe it, and is well qualified to talk to you about the results. Hammersmith doesn't do the tests but will send you to the TDL lab on wimpole st, results take about 3 weeks. So you might ask him to prescribe the test now so that you can have the results back by the time you see him. The panel tests for a range of factors known to affect recurrent loss, such as: anticardiolipin and antiphospholipid antibodies, lupus antibodies, they do a full karyotype, they test for methylenetetrahydrofolate reductase (MTHFR) and protein S (blood clotting issues). 

If you want to do the immune testing, you need to go to lister or ARGC, even the miscarriage clinic at Mary's doesn't do those. 

The alternative is that Mr Trew can also give you a referral to the recurrent loss group, run by lesley Regan, at St Mary's, although your GP could do that in the meantime - I think Mary's has about a 6 month waiting list for NHS and about 3 if you go privately. Mary's is one of the best recurrent loss places in the country. They don't do fertility treatment but will see you as soon as you are pregnant and will see you as often as necessary.

One book I found very helpful on this topic is Jon Cohen's "COming to term". He goes through all possible reasons for miscarriage, and spoke to many of the experts, including the ppl at St Mary's, while writing the book. 

I sincerely hope this is your last loss.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Victster I am so sorry to hear of your loss x  

britgrrl that is very informative....thanks

Unfortunately cant post much as about to go out and see if we can catch this break in the cold weather...

Jenine- hope the injection went well this morning....see you tomorrow....!!!  Thanks for the details on acupuncturist who lives about 5 mins from me I think....will look into it.

Also looking forward to seeing the other hh ladies on Tues...

have a good day all x


----------



## vicster (Dec 16, 2006)

Thank you both for your kind words and thank you so much Brittgrrl for the detailed information.  I now feel informed and ready to discuss everything with my GP tomorrow and then will decide what to do.

Have a nice day,

Love
Vicster
x


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi guys  

So so so sorry to hear your news vicster    

Julie-Anne -- I was wondering if you dont mind pm with your details of the acupuncturist im still searching the net to find the right one have found one in Windsor which is not to far for me (its one of the London acupuncturist groups) as the others are a little to far. 

Hope every1 else is doing fine!!!  
Take it easy  
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Angie I've PMed you the details he's based in Fulham  

Have a great week all and looking forward to our meet up Tuesday

Julie xx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanx Julie-Anne    got the pm v.much appreciated   
Love Angie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi guys,
Me again just cant seem to be quiet at the mo   
I was just wondering this may sound like a SILLY question, but when the doc (at our follow-up app) told us my FSH level and she said did NONE OF THE DOCTORS TELL US me and my DP looked at each other oblivious  as we had know idea what she was on about!!!! Apparently they should have told us when we were called in b4 the ET which the doc did not tell us all he got us to do was sign a form incase the embryo broke into two and we could expect twins!!! So really my thing is ---
1. He should of told us my FSH level
2. Why didnt he
3. We would of not continued with the treatment
4. Still would have had funding left

I know this may come across that im holding on for excuses with HH which iam not, we found HH the best hospital and all the staff were great!!!  
I was wondering if i should get any advice from somewhere HH perhaps (they may not what to help)
Im just at to minds at what to do, i know we should just carry on with what is happening at this presant time which we are with the trying naturally route (if that happens) I dont know whether should go to my GP see if she has any advice to give us.
SORRY guys have rambled on again (just finding the whole thing very frustrating  )
Someone please shut me up going on and on     (should be called zippy) heheheh
Take care guys      
Love Angie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Angie,

It's ok and normal to be analysing every part of your treatment and cycle. I think if you feel you were not given all the information you should contact pals who can take the issue up for you with the clinic. Prehaps also discuss it with your gp and see if they can write to the clinic too. It might mean going back for another consultation to discuss the issues you have but may also help you get your head around what happened and answer some of your questions. The details for pals are on the HH website Good luck

Julie xx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanx Julie-Anne again   you are my Sauveur 2nite!!!
I will look further into it 
Love Angie xxxxxx


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Evening all, 

Sorry for the quick visit, very tired today as was up early for injection 6.45am    

I have not been posting for a while but I have been popping in and reading the posts when I can, not easy as work has been so busy.  So no personals from me today, I just would not know where to start  

Well today was day 1 of injections (1 down 8 days to go). DP is a wonderful wonderful man  he did the injection as I was to chicken, but bless him it made him feel a sick.  Not putting the needle in but the pushing in the puregon injection.  So my scan will be on the 2nd April, and HH said that I would possibly have EC on 4th if all goes to plan, so then ET will be the easter weekend.  

I also started reflexology last week, she specialises in fertility so fingers crossed she can help.  I have another appointment this Tuesday, I think it has helped with my IBS and made me feel more relaxed and positive.  Very amazing what they can find out doing it, as she was unaware from my medical form I filled in that I get migraines but she picked it up from my feet  

Before I go off to la la land,  I would like to send everyone  and  , hello to anyone new and a huge   to anyone who needs it xx

Good night hammies,
Jenine


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Latest version any amendments let Betty or I know: 

*Our Hall of Fame! 25th March 2007*
  

*LADIES IN A CYCLE *     

Jenine - Starting 1st IVF started stimming 26th of March poss ec 4th April 
MonkeyX (Lisa) - 1st IVF- EC 27th March- 
Sarah2007 - 1st IVF ET 28th of March  
Chris x- 1st IVF - EC 28th March 2007 - 

*LADIES IN 2WW *  

Sara13 - Day 21 FET ET 23rd March -  Testing 3rd April 

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*   
EBW1969 (Jo) - op went well  Starting 4th ICSI April/May 
Bilba - 2nd IVF cycle - March/April - 
Loubedoob - Starting ICSI cycle end April/Beg May - 
Alley- Welcome &  starting 4th ICSI shortly 
Jameson - Starting 3nd ICSI cycle May - 
Kaz - starts February if no need for hydrosalpinges op - 
Sarah TM - could start March 07 or poss NHS cycle at Queen Mary's Roehampton - 
Rafs - starting March/April 07 - 
Pooks - planning to cycle March/April - 
Odette - next cycle May/June 07 - 
Wannabemom07 (Caroline) - next cycle starting June- 
Odette - next tx May/June- 

*NEXT STEPS* 

Vicster - first appt Mr T coming up- 

*FOLLOW UPS * 

Soozalicious - 
Almay (katie)- Consultation with Mr L re FET- 
Mrsb2b (Sally)- waiting for review - 
Lobs - 
Future Mummy - - review with Mr L - 
Angie - TTC naturally for now after 1st IVF, looking into alternative therapy to lower FSH levels
Carrie P - review 21 March with Dr C 
Julie-Anne - - review with Mr T 27 March 
Miela - review with Mr T 16 Jan 

Nadia (Rosa D)-   Looking into treatment in Madrid
Sarah (dsmlink) - going for consultation at the Lister next week 
Big Sis - review with Mr L mid July
Fiona - review 19 September with Mr L

*LADIES IN THE BACKGROUND WAITING IMPATIENTLY* 

Ozzie - waiting for referral
Chadwick (Jayne) - Started new job early Feb that is keeping her very busy
Reena - follow up appointment
Rachael - next step?
Here's Hoping - next step? 
Zora - Had myomectomy 18 May 
Springes (Sophia) - had hydrosalpinx op 13 June
Loujane (Lou) - taking time before deciding what to do next
CharlieT - next step?

*MUMMIES TO BE *  

RR-  18th March    for your scan  
Rooth -  2 March - EDD is 10.11.07  
Smileylogo (Emma) -  7 Feb -EDD 17th Oct 2007 
Midlands Lass -  1 Feb - EDD? Twins  
Scooter -  EDD 11 Mar 07 (? ) Any News 
ThackM (Michelle) -  EDD 6 April 2007
Helen (Mrs GG) -  EDD June 07
Ants2 - natural -  EDD ? - natural 
RachaelJ -  13 September EDD?
Macca - natural  August after lap and hysteroscopy in July - EDD 31st March
KellyWhitt - natural  after 1st cycle abandoned- EDD 14.09.07

*HH MUMMIES * 

Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz) 
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural  
Clairol - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

*WHERE ARE YOU - LOVE TO HEAR YOU ARE DOING OK?*
Wadadlis - BFN Jan- considering ARGC- 
Poochie - changed to Holly House , 4th ICSI Short p April 07- 
Beetle 
Nina -  September 06- 
EarthAngel - Lap & Hysterscopy on 05/02/2007- consultant review Feb to see what next-   
Sibbers - starts December

*HH Meet up *  

*Date- * 
Tuesday the 27th of March from 7.30 and table will be booked under the name of Julie

*Venue- *

PIZZA EXPRESS HAYMARKET
26 Panton House
Haymarket
London
SW1Y 4EN

Telephone: 020 7930 8044

*How to get there -*

By tube to Piccadilly Circus or Leicester Square. Nearest Main Line station is Charing Cross, with the number 6 bus passing right by the door.

Who's comming so far?  

Julie
Rafs
BettyM
Caroline
Carrie
EBW1969

looking forward to seeing all who are coming on Tuesday


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Morning all.

Well its Statistics at work this morning so cant stop.
Have signed all the paperwork (well most of it) ready for my planning consult on Thurs....its beginning to sink in that we will be off again soon....looks like round about 15 April to start the antagonist protocol.

Chris - hope it goes ok today/tomorrow.

Julie-Anne also good luck tomorrow.

Jenine- see ya later....got loads of questions to ask you about acu and reflexology....

Looking forward to tomorrow. 

Catch you later  
Have a good day all.


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Good Morning,

Sorry I haven't been on line I'm having EC tomorrow   I must have had the worst few weeks of my life my manager has been so bad she suspended me for getting upset with her in a meeting as she wanted to changed my working hours?! o well I'm being paid to stay home I have to go back in for a meeting on wends the day after EC!! but I just don't need the stress....Sorry I can't come tues night as I have EC and don't think I will be up to it.....


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

EBW- thanks I will tell you how it goes when we meet up tomorrow evening.

Lisa- Hun I'm sorry you have had an awful time    Good luck for ec tomorrow!!!!!!

Julie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Lisa Hon

I had total **** throughout my treatments last year at work (which has been confirmed by my new management as having been unacceptable from their point of view). This time they are being a lot more understanding in trying to keep stress levels lower and have indicated I should be able to work from home.

Hope you dont mind me asking but do they know at your work what is happening? Or would that not help?

By your comment it seems that there has been a severe overreaction by your management...have you got a union you can go to changes to contract (including hours) are a two way street after all and I dont think they can be imposed......*more importantly can you get yourself signed off by your gp during the time after the EC? * That should help your stress levels?

Just a thought and I can keep my nose out! I just know that you need to keep stress to a minimum if you can.

Hope it goes ok tomorrow x


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Thankyou all for thoughts  

I went to HH today for my day 12 scan and blood test, they said all looked fine, I have 10 follicles of the right and 4 on the left (but 3 on the left are really small) all the rest she said are of good size.
I will be taking my late night injection tonight and egg collection will be on Wednesday    just waiting for a call to let me know what time it will be.
I am really excited now but really feeling nervous as well. I am pleased that I have now finished all the injections.. 26 days of it is really showing on my belly 

I will let you know how I get on on Wednesday 

Take care everyone,

Luv Chris x


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi,

Yes they do know I think my manager waited for me to start the drugs before she started picking on me ever minute of everyday (before it was only when she had a bad time at home which was once a week)..... Then 2 weeks ago when she called me in to a meeting room and told me she was changing my hours and things I got really upset and walked out I called after about 20 minutes but I was then told to go home and stay there and the HR manger would call me the next day.... well she never called I got a letter by courier that said that I was suspended they also offered me 5 months pay without tax to go and not return to the company?!?! How can they do this when they know what I’m doing? Anyways I went to a meeting last Wednesday with the HR manager (who is best friends with my manager). I was told that she needs to speak to my manager was on holiday last week she is back today so I have to wait and see what happens I don’t want to leave over a bully…


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

sent you a pm Lisa.  You need not to be making such decisions atm and need some time out from work.

Wont be online later as am meeting a fellow hammie (Jenine) for a bevvy..(well lemonade I reckon).

Will be rooting for you xx

Good luck Chris for Wednesday.  WOW 26 days....are you sure you are not a pincushion....stupid question I know...


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

*Lisax * my heart goes out to you honey, not what you need at the moment  Sounds like you have a horrid manager, if they know whats going on they should have just said it would be best for you to stay at home for a while on sickleave, not suspended you and then offer you a payment to leave. I think maybe you should speak to the citizens advice bureau see where you stand with all this. 
Well enough about your work!!! Good luck for EC tomorrow, sending you loads of    be thinking of you, I am about a week behind you as I will have EC about next Wednesday, so fingers crossed we can both be lucky  xx

My mood is strange today up and down, feel like crying  and had these horrid AF like pains. Went around my mum's for lunch for a cuddle and to use her hot water bottle for a short while. Lucky I work close bye 

*Chris x * well done with those follicles, hope I get that many  I am about a week behind you also, so fingers and toes crossed for you for Wednesday xx     xx

*EBW1969 * meet you by the bar, with my J2O 

 to everyone Jenine xx


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Hi all

Just a quick message from me to update.

Thanks to all of you who sent encouraging messages when I was worrying last week.  The good news is that I went for a second scan today,and they could see the fetal pole, so all is well. I've now been discharged from HH and sent to my GP.  EDD is 10.11.07 ( for hall of fame....)

Sorry not to have posted much recently, but I do pop in every day and catch up on the news.


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you Jennie.....Inj for 6 weeks so glad that I don't have to anymore! I bet you can't Waite can I ask where you have your reflexology? I live in Eastcote not that far from you and need to relax so was thinking that that might help..

EBW1969 I have sent you a PM thank you for your kind words

Hope you all have a lovely evening tomorrow.

Take care Lisax


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Lisa, 

I have sent you a PM about the reflex. lady.

Hope EC goes well tomorrow  

Jenine x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Morning all.

Hi Jenine  hope I didnt bore you too much with my tales yesterday evening.  I have emailed your reflexologist so will wait and see what happens....Just about to phone the drugs people and will have to stop myself asking about "orang-utan" drugs.  Yes I managed to get home ok....even driving in the dark.

Julie hope it goes ok today.

Lisa- thinking of you sorry I cant give you more concrete support.

Rooth great to hear from you.

Chris- hope it goes ok tomorrow


Looking forward to pizza later...forgot to eat last night duh.


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi everyone
I've not been around for a while, work has been crazy and I've clearly chosen the completely wrong time to try my first IVF. Anyway I had my egg collection yesterday and so took the opportunity to catch up reading all your posts last night. I read the brilliant updated Hall of Fame and saw that I'm letting the side down as there's been no update from me for ages. So here's where I'm at... I had an extra two weeks of d/regging and was then put on 200 puregon for a week, this was upped to 250 at the last scan. Having read lots on the subject I thought it seemed a little low but figure they know better than me. Anyway I ended up with a feeble 6 follies and then 6 eggs were collected yesterday. We saw Yvonne the embryologist straight after and she said that it was quite a low dose and if this doesn't work I'll be on a higher one next time (positive thinking eh??). She also said she'd call this morning to let us know if any have fertilised so we're currently at home staring at the phone.
We had a scare while we were there which has dented my HH confidence a little - while I was recovering just after the EC a nurse came over and said that DH's sample was too low and they needed another. He looked mortified bless him. Anyway he did his bit and produced another (twice in an hour, I was very proud!!). We then had an hour of stress wondering what was happening until Yvonne came to see us. It turns out the nurse had asked the wrong person and his first sample had been fine. We were relieved at the time but a bit fed up about it now we've had time to think. Nothing to stress about I guess, I'm just overly emotional at the mo.
Anyway, best of luck to all of you out there. It's a rollercoaster isn't it, I'm so impressed with how you all handle it and am doing my best to be as strong as you.
Lots of love
Sarah


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Glad you got home ok Jo, and you did not bore me don't be daft, all in the same boat honey x  Good luck with the reflexologist and the drugs prices - keep us posted  

Lisa thinking of you  

rooth glad your scan went well and you have been discharged from HH, hope you have a happy & healthy wait for you little bundle of joy  

Chris good luck for tomorrow  

Julie-Anne hope all goes ok today at your review with Mr T   thinking of you.

At lunch time I am going into uxbridge to buy a hot water bottle, tummy not happy    borrowing a lady at works one at the moment  my saviour  

DP was not happy with the injections today, he drew a bit of blood (pin prick amount), all fine but freaked him out a bit, bless.

 We was a bit worried this morning after the injection as some of the drug came out, sure its ok as it was not much, anyone else had this experience ?


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi ladies

Been a bit awol lately post wise but am reading daily.  Think I might not be able to make the meet tonight - I am in back to back hospital appointments with Zac this afternoon - one at Great oRmond St and one at UCH (nothing serious just being checked out post his hernia ops and his urinary tract infections) so might be completely shattered by meet time.  Willl try my best to be there though.

Bettyx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Sarah Thinking of you and hope you hear some positive news soon.  Glad they sorted out the mix up.  Tell you what if I could count the number of times there were issues of confusion with my treatment....(my previous cons at my previous clinic once said oh yes you only have only one ovary dont you....er no..., dp was actually put on strong anti-bs for a month due to swimmer issues...only to find out the reason they hadnt been swimming that well was because the hosp had left them out of the fridge for hours).  That said when you are in an emotional state (as you are atm) it does feel even that more distressing....and you think they would be a little more careful..  The most I have ever had is 6 eggs (and 5 the cycle I had my BFP) It only takes one after all....

Jenine...I am booked in with Melanie tomorrow and next Wednesday evenings.  Phoned the drug people and its just under £900 for mine...which is great in a way as my HDoA cost 900 less than I was quoted..I guess that means I have to go do some retail therapy  (not!) as it hasnt cost overall as much as expected.  As for those pens...yes sometimes some of the drug comes out and they allow for this honest dont worry. Hope your tummy better soon.  I use the heat pads (stick on) that you can get in the day time a lot.  They work well IMHO

Betty hope it goes ok today at the hosp. 

Catch you later peeps.


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello everyone, 

I haven't been on for a while.  Been away and been super, super busy at work. 

I will do my best to make it tonight.  

Love to all, 
Rafs
xxx


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello,

I just got home from having EC I got 11 Eggs    But have been told that we need to have ICSI Can anyone tell me if this has happend to them before??

Thanks 

Lisax


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Congrats!!!

ICSI worked for me (as in got pg).  Gives you a better chance if the swimmers are a bit slow or the eggs a bit hard.... x


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Lisa, WOW 11 eggs, well done   Sorry cant help with the ICSI, but sure others on here can.  So have you been told when ET is ? 

EBW, glad you got booked in with Melanie so quick! So at that price I take it you will be ordering your drugs from them.  Thanks for the advise on the pens and the drug coming out, put my mind at rest  

Better do some work I suppose  

Jenine x


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes sorry ET will be on Thursday at 10.00 am.
They said that the sperm sample was only 18 and needs to be over 20 for IVF but when we had the test a few weeks ago it was 31!? I can't work it out so now we have to pay £900 more at ET on Thursday.
Let's just hope it works


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I know its a nightmare to think of the extra cost hon but they are giving you the best chance if there are less swimmers about. They are not leaving it to chance as it were. Sperm tests can fluctuate which is why you have to have an update within less than 3months before the treatment.
Keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All

What a lovely sunny afternoon 

Lisa- fab number of eggs    I'm sure icsi will do the trick and it will be worth the extra cost. sperm count can change form something as simple as have a cold or virus so sadly you only really know on the day what the swimmers are doing. Sending you lots of sticky fertilization vibes    

Betty- Hope all tests for zac are fine. Great if you can make it tonight but no problem if you cant.

Jennie- don't worry about any little bit of drugs comming out. It happenend to me a few times when I pulled the needle out to quickly and I still had masses of follicles so obviously it didn't effect the result. Hope the your doing well    

Sarah- well done on your eggs hun! I will update the hall of fame. I know you are disappointed by the number of eggs but it really is quality not quantity and I'm a perfect example of quantity of quality. I've never had more than 150 puregon at the most. I really hope you have some lovely embies for et and you can call the embryologists which is what I did as I was getting to stressed waiting for the call. Really hope you will have some good news for us shortly     Mix up re swimmers is stressful but sure you will laugh about it one day. 


Looking forward to seeing all who are comming this evening     I though I would leave you with a few dancing bananas which I think look like shagging bananas and make me laugh    
      

Julie xx


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi all,

It has been such a lovely day but I have been in with my feet up trying to relax!

Lisa - I am having ivf but was told that on the day of EC (tomorrow)  that I may need to have icsi depending on the swimmers 

Jennie - When I first started to inject the same thing happened to me but what I did was after the liquid had gone in I used to count to 10 then hold my belly while the needle was coming out.... for some reason it worked.

Take care all and for all those meeting up have a lovely evening!  

Luv Chris x


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello,

Chris x: Good luck with EC tomorrow hope it all goes well   

Jennie: That happened to me at first then I would count to 10 then take it out that helped.

Hope you have a lovely night eat lots of pizza   

Lisa x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Morning all (yawn!)  Got back at 11.30 and boy am I tired today!

Thanks ladies for a lovely evening- even if some of us were not feeling physically 100%!  It was great to see you and made me feel kinda normal for a change....IYKWIM.  I just wonder what the people around us were thinking if they could hear the subjects of our conversations....!  No such thing as TMI any more huh!

Unfortunately only have a few mins this morning as have been filling out my drugs order in time when I would usually be posting!

Julie - you come across as so positive and are an inspiration, thanks so much for organising it (even if you cant tell the difference between a dancing banana and a shagging banana).

Catch you all soon.

Jenine- hope the reflexology went well, Im off to see her tonight!

Chris good luck today.

Just out of interest, is anyone else doing ICSI


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning all
I'm after some advice. After taking the medication (DOXYCYCLINE 100mg CAPSULES) i was prescribed by HH after my egg collection I am now getting serious side effects. I'm feeling very sick but not vomitting, dizziness and stomach pains.

Just wondering has this happened to anybody else as I'm getting rather worried. I've already rang HH and a doctor is supposed to be calling me back.

Lisa


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Lisa, sorry to hear you not feeling good    

I have taken Doxcycline before and I know it gave me an upset tummy and make me feel sick, but it was for an infection I took it, it is abit different maybe when you have had IVF.  I hope the doctor comes back to you quickly.  

I know this is a silly questions but have you read the leaflet are your symptoms on there ? 

Jenine xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Lisa, are you drinking lots of water? I wondered if it was more mild OHSS symptoms than a reaction to the drugs?
Hope they call back soon with some good advice
Helen


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Just a quickie to say how great it was to meet people last night - Julie, EBW, wannabemum07 and rafs, you are 4 wonderful women and I'm so pleased we met - there's nothing like talking to other people who _really_ get it. Hope you're all doing OK today and not too tired. Wannabemum, hope you're feeling more comfortable today. Luckily for me I'm working at home today, so I was able to sleep in a bit later than usual - have not got much work done though I must admit.

I called to book a review appt with Mr L today, and the earliest I could get was 4 May . Of course the busy man needs his holidays , but I wish I'd called earlier now as this might mean we have to wait a bit longer before trying another cycle. More fool me for waiting for that NHS appointment last week - I should have known that wouldn't change anything . Oh well. What's another month in the grand scheme of things, I tell myself.

Good luck to everyone else on the thread as well. Lisa, sorry I don't have any knowledge about what you're going through, but I hope a doctor called you back quickly.

Maybe we can have another meet up in a couple of months - I'm pretty sure I will be up for it. I hope we'll have had lots of good news on this thread by then, too.

Take care everyone
Carrie


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Finally!  Thomas Paul Watson arrived on Sat 24th March at 4am weighing 8b 4oz.  My labour started last Wed night and my waters broke on Thursday am but everything ground to a halt so I had to go onto a drip to have my labour restarted on the Friday evening.  It was a long journey but so so worth it, he really is the most wonderful thing that has ever happened to me.

I'll get my Dh to post a photo soon.

I hope everyone is ok, I'll try and catch up on all the news soon

Love
Scooter


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Fantastic news, Scooter, I'm so very pleased for all three of you!


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Such lovely news Scooter, congratulations 
Helen


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All

Meet was great last night even if everyone was disappointed they didn't get to meet ugly Betty  Her photo managed to disappear from my profile- oh well  Betty sorry you couldn't make it.

*Scooter*- Fantastic news!!! Welcome Thomas 

*Carrie- * Great to meet last night. It is so nice to put faces to names and be able to talk openly about tx with others in the same boat. Lucky you working from home. Sorry Mr L is going on holiday, how rude  and hope you can get under way soon. Maybe we will be cycle buddies again.

*Jenine-* hope the stimming is going well!   

*Lisa-* sorry to hear your tablest are making you sick. Hope HH were able to help! Lots of fertilisation vibes too

*EBW-* Now we know what it means   Great to meet and glad you enjoyed yourself too. Hope you got drugs sorted and thanks for putting me straight about shagging bananas 

*Chris-* hope ec went really well today and lots of fertilisation vibes   

*Rafs & wannabemum- * so great to meet last night and really good to put faces to names. Hope you both enjoyed meeting up and found it helpful. Hope we can have another meet at some point and perhaps a few of the other hammies can make it  Refs- really hope you can get the coordination appointment sorted so you can start end of April   

Hi to everyone I've missed. The apprentice is calling  My consultation with Mr T went well and I'm going to do an IVF cycle at HH June/July as cant take any time off before with my 3 weeks to NZ at Easter. I'm now on metformin which I'm starting tonight - eek I know its not stomach friendly but worth a shot and if I lose some weight at the same time even better. Mr T told me what I needed and my gp kindly prescribed 6 months supply so I have boxes of the stuff. Hope everyone has a great rest of week   

Julie xx


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

*Scooter*, congratulations 

*Julie-Anne* the stims are going ok, but have had this annoying sharp stabbing pain near my belly button for the last couple of hours think it's just my IBS being irritated by the puregon, well I hope that is all it is  I start orgalutran tomorrow, so only 5 days left 

*EBW* hope the reflex. was good 

*Lisa * hope your ok honey 

I was suppose to be at a concert tonight, but decided not to go I was feeling to low. Just keep feeling like I want to cry, up and down the rollercoaster of emotions


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello everyone, 

I really enjoyed last night and it was definitely great to put faces to names.....I was still excpecting to meet Ugly Betty  

Julie - thank you so much for organizing last night's get together.  I've learned a lot and feel even more ready to start tx.  
EBW, Carrie & Wannabemum - it was great meeting you all.  Thank you for all the support.  
Last night was great.  

I still don't know if i can start tx in April.  I'm in a bit of pickle because of Mr. L's holiday.  They wouldn't let me book my coordination meeting in advance, which was really annoying.  I was about ready to scream when they told me that and asked for someone to call me back ASAP and I hope to hear back from Mr.L's office tomorrow -- fingers crossed!! As you can imagine, i'm losing my patience and i just want to get going with tx.  

Carrie - thank you so much for the info. have just sent you a pm.  

Scooter - Congratulations. 

Jenine - hope stimming is going well. 

Hello to everyone else and sending everyone   

Must go.. so much more to do and it's 10pm! 

Night night all, 

Rafs xoxoxoxo


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Wonderful news Scooter, many congratulations.

Good luck with the metformin Julie, I hope it does good things without giving you stomach trouble.

Rafs, thanks for the pm, I completely understand how frustrated you must feel about not being able to make a booking and get on with things.  Remember you can use this site to vent and let off steam whenever you need to!  Hang in there sweetie.

All the best to everyone else,
Carrie


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi everyone
Congratulations Scooter, you must be so happy!
Lisa I also felt truly ****e on the same antibiotics. Are you eating first? I found that a slice of toast or banana just before I took one made a difference.
Thanks EBW, it’s really reassuring to hear similar stories. We’re already laughing at the mix-up, at least DH got to have some more fun in the little room that’s out of bounds to us girls…
Well I had two little embies put back in today, one 4 cell and one 2 cell. Embryologist Alison told me that the 2 cell one was just dividing as he went in so he’s doing his best. Testing on 9th April.
Lots of luck to you all
x

PS. Julie – I love your shagging bananas!


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All

Just a quick post before going to work  

*Sarah-* great news re your embies and they are in the right place!!!!!! Welcome to the 2ww    a few sticky vibes and shagging bananas to get your underway      they call them banana bash on my list 
*
MonkeyX (Lisa) -* good luck for ET today!!!!    Thinking of you and hope it goes well and you will have some lovely embies to give a good home!

*Chris x-* Hope you have some lovely embies today and thinking of you for tomorrow   

Hi to all the other hammies have a great day!

Julie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Morning all cant stop (again) as have to leave work at 12.15 for my consult with the nurses at HH.  I hate things dipping in to posting time available....!

Scooter many congratulations to you..Hugs to the little one.

Sarah sending good dividing vibes your way.

Lisa- good luck for today, thinking of you.

Rafs and Wannabemum (in absentia) will get on the case with the "item" I promised to post by Saturday at the latest.  Have had a mad week and wont be spending an evening in til tomorrow!!! Wannabemum is without computer atm and I promised I would print off the latest posts for her by tomorrow so she can catch up.

Jenine hon hope you are feeling better.  The reflexology was an experience...She said she had never seen someone react so physically before.  Boy did I have a lot of blockages!!!   The worst one sent a massive cramp straight up my leg and felt like my toe was gonna fall off.  Even she jumped as my toe went into complete spasm...I was having a major IBS attack which may have something to do with it. Anyhow will be giving it another go next week!

Right have to go as people are appearing in the office and I need to get some work done before zipping off to HH.


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Rafs, if it is any help and you arev doing a fresh rather than frozen cycle ? (sorry, not sure which you are going for) you could start on day 2 or 21 of your cycle. We had problems getting in to see Mr L when we were itching to get going last year and he let us start on a day 2 rather than 21 so we could get going quicker and not wait another month. And as we had cycled before we could do a telephone co-ordination with the nurse rather than wait for a face-face.
Hope you hear some news today
Helen


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Fantastic news Scooter! Congratulations and welcome to baby boy Thomas.

Just a quick note to ask if anyone have had some quite strong abdominal pains around D9 of the 2WW and some stomach and intestin rumbling. For me it sounds like pre-period symptoms...

Any way I'm still reading on a daily basis all the news and wish you all good luck.

Sara.
XX


----------



## thackm (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I haven't been on-line for ages but wanted to share my good news with you all.  I gave birth to my son on March 20th and have named him Matthew James.  I'm over the moon!

Good luck to everyone.

Michelle


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Congrats Michelle  

 Just wanted to ask I am doing stimms at the moment and I am getting these sharp pains on and off, anyone else had these I am on day 5 Antagonist protocol, these pains started yesterday abit


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Good afternoon,

I had 2 embies 4 cell put back today and 7 frosen my testing is on 10th April      
I hope everyone is doing OK today
HH changed my pills yesterday these ones are much better  

Lisax


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Glad to hear you all had a lovely evening,

Congratulations scooter  

I had my EC yesterday and got 10 eggs, we were also told that we would have to have icsi as DH swimmers were not as good as they had expected and he had to give two samples which I think put him under more pressure 
Before we left Ben came and seen us and said that if they had bad news HH would call today if we didn't get a call them the eggs would of fertilised! We have been so worried all night and this morning so I gave them a call - they said that 8 of the 10 had fertilised before she could say anything else I was in tears (so relieved) telling her I would see her tomorrow So I don't know if she would of told me anything else or not.....  

Sorry to rattle on......

Lisa glad to hear all went well x

Take care all,

Luv Chris x


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello Chris x

The same thing happend to us the other day and I had ET today as 9 had fertilised and we have frosen the other 7....I hope all goes well for you tomorrow sending you      for tomorrow.

Lisax


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Many congratulations Scooter and Michelle - two more boys for the football team - at this rate we will have 2 teams before long!

Hello everyone else too.

Love
Bettyx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello everyone - 

Another busy day at work.  

Lisa - good luck with 2 ww
Chris - good luck for tomorrow.  hope all goes well. 
 


After much perseverance, I've managed to move my appointment with Mr. L to an earlier date.  HOORAY!!!! .. so it looks like we can start tx at the end of April (hope everything else goes well).  They want another scan at the beginning of the cycle, so that would be the week after easter and my appointment with Mr. L is on the 20th.  

Helen - thank you for the message. This is my first tx and from my initial consultation with Mr L. he said i would have a long protocol.  I'm assuming first tx is always on a long protocol?  
I'm really keeping everything crossed and hoping scan and everything else goes well so we can start at the end of April.  


Julie - had acupuncture tonight and my guy does both 5 elements & TCM.  you asked me the other night and i wasn't quite sure.. glad i found out and he explained both to me.  I think i'm with the right guy.  Session made me feel so better as i had been so stressed with the thought of missing out on tx next month, but i think that's all sorted now.  He also talked a lot about blood stasis and what it could mean in relation to all the fibroids i have (those little buggers   )....really interesting. He gave me a lot of herbs tonight - blood tonic and some tables for kidney deficiency. 
I'm happy to take them all and will try anything at this point.  

Must go.. have a good night everyone.    

Good luck to all stimmers and 2ww...   


Love to all, 
Rafs


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

A lot has happend in a few days so I've updated the list. Hammies are going for a boys football team 
Latest version any amendments let Betty or I know: 

*Our Hall of Fame! 29th March 2007*
  

*LADIES IN A CYCLE *      
Jenine - Starting 1st IVF started stimming 26th of March poss ec 4th April 
Bilba - 2nd IVF cycle - started stimming 29th of March 

*LADIES IN 2WW *   
Sara13 - Day 21 FET ET 23rd March -  Testing 3rd April  
Sarah2007 - 1st IVF ET 28th of March - testing 9th April  
Lisax - 1st IVF- ET 29th March- testing 10th April   
Chris x- 1st IVF - ET 30th March testing 11th April  

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*   
EBW1969 (Jo) - op went well  Starting 4th ICSI April 
Loubedoob - Starting ICSI cycle end April/Beg May - 
Alley- Welcome &  starting 4th ICSI shortly 
Jameson - Starting 3nd ICSI cycle May - 
Kaz - starts February if no need for hydrosalpinges op - 
Sarah TM - could start March 07 or poss NHS cycle at Queen Mary's Roehampton - 
Rafs - starting 1st IVF April 07 consultation MR L 20th April- 
Pooks - planning to cycle March/April - 
Odette - next cycle May/June 07 - 
Wannabemom07 (Caroline) - next cycle starting June- 
Odette - next tx May/June- 
Julie-Anne - 3rd IVFJune/July 

*NEXT STEPS*  
Vicster - first appt Mr T coming up- 

*FOLLOW UPS * 
Soozalicious - 
Almay (katie)- Consultation with Mr L re FET- 
Mrsb2b (Sally)- waiting for review - 
Lobs - 
Future Mummy - - review with Mr L - 
Angie - TTC naturally for now after 1st IVF, looking into alternative therapy to lower FSH levels
Carrie P - review appointment Mr L 4th of May   
Miela - review with Mr T 16 Jan 
Nadia (Rosa D)-   Looking into treatment in Madrid
Sarah (dsmlink) - going for consultation at the Lister next week 
Big Sis - review with Mr L mid July
Fiona - review 19 September with Mr L

*LADIES IN THE BACKGROUND WAITING IMPATIENTLY*  
Ozzie - waiting for referral
Chadwick (Jayne) - Started new job early Feb that is keeping her very busy
Reena - follow up appointment
Rachael - next step?
Here's Hoping - next step? 
Zora - Had myomectomy 18 May 
Springes (Sophia) - had hydrosalpinx op 13 June
Loujane (Lou) - taking time before deciding what to do next
CharlieT - next step?

*MUMMIES TO BE *   
RR-  18th March    for your scan  
Rooth -  2 March - EDD is 10.11.07  
Smileylogo (Emma) -  7 Feb -EDD 17th Oct 2007 
Midlands Lass -  1 Feb - EDD? Twins  
Helen (Mrs GG) -  EDD June 07
Ants2 - natural -  EDD ? - natural 
RachaelJ -  13 September EDD?
Macca - natural  August after lap and hysteroscopy in July - EDD 31st March
KellyWhitt - natural  after 1st cycle abandoned- EDD 14.09.07

*HH MUMMIES * 
Scooter - mummy to Thomas Paul Watson born on 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle) - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz) 
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural  
Clairol - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

*WHERE ARE YOU - LOVE TO HEAR YOU ARE DOING OK?*
Wadadlis - BFN Jan- considering ARGC- 
Poochie - changed to Holly House , 4th ICSI Short p April 07- 
Beetle 
Nina -  September 06- 
EarthAngel - Lap & Hysterscopy on 05/02/2007- consultant review Feb to see what next-   
Sibbers - starts December


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all

Just a quick one before work to wish Chris all the best for ET today-     

I also see from the list that Macca's due date is tomorrow. If your reading then   

Have a great day all!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow lots of good vibes on here today!!!

Michelle many congrats

Lisa- congrats great numbers!

Chris x  Good luck today.. Also great numbers.  I had it confirmed yesterday that I will again be doing ICSI.  Mine is due to low previous fertilization rates - as dps swimmers seem to have got a lot fitter in the last 18months. I'm fine with that as it will give us the best chance.  

Rafs I am so pleased for you....Persistence pays off huh?!  

Good luck Macca

Jenine- texted you (as you know!).  Hope you are ok been thinking about you this week.  Wont be far behind you.


Had my pre-treatment consult (with Prem) yesterday.  Full steam ahead.  Bit p*d off that I am back on the drugs I was for my first protocol (Gonal F) as we didnt get cell division of our one fertilized egg using that one!!!  However dosage increased and Mr T is confident it wasnt the type of drug causing the problems.  Also I hate those epi-pens!!!  Bless him DP was trying to calm me down as i fiddled with the dialing etc....Funny I thought the epi-pens were meant to be easier I just think I have a mental block about them tbh.  

I also had the embarrassment of my payment being declined even though there was plenty of money available.  Having screamed at my cc company when I got home they said no attempt at payment had been made.....HH have said I can pay when I go in for my scan during treatment but boy am I scared it might happen again!

Thats it for me, gearing up just over 2w to go!

Oh yeah will try and remember to print off for wannabemum as I guess she is still without computer.....!!! Hope it gets sorted soon!


----------



## bilba. (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi girls, don't know if anyone remembers me from 6 months back. I had my first IVF cycle at the Hammersmith back in August which sadly ended in ectopic. I'm now on my second cycle with the Hammersmith - I'm on my second day of stims. I've been reading this thread inbetween times. A lot seems to have been happening.

Good luck to everyone.

Bilba


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Bilba- Welcome back hun!!!!!! Glad you underway and really hope you will have a far More successful outcome than last Aug    We cycled around the same time then   I've updated you on our list to stimming


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry my posts are now few and far-between but have a lot going on. Due for a 13 weeks scan on 11th and can't wait to see our little one again. Evening nausea a real bore, especially as it gets worse if I attempt to watch television and that's what DH likes to do of an evening. Also getting migraines on and off, also a real bore, I feel like maybe I should go to bed for the next couple of weeks when it should all calm down a bit.

Scooter - congrats on your sons arrival!!!

Lisax - glad you got your anti-bs sorted. I also had not very nice side-effects and I was also on progesterone suppositories so I'm not sure which was causing which side-effects. Good Luck on your 2ww  

sara13 - I had quite bad pains at about 9 days ans seriously thought af was imminent, but then I got BFP and have since heard from many sources that implantation happens around that time and can cause quite bad pain so try not to stress about it too much (know it's easier said than done!!). Good Luck for 3rd April, not long now!!!!!   

sarah2007 - Good Luck for 9th April, you'll be there in no time!!   

To everyone else cycling and stimming. Hang in there and keep your spirits up. At least the weather is getting a bit warmer now and the evenings are less dark.

Take care all

Smiley (Emma).


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks Smileylogo, you give me good hope.
This morning I think (but not sure) that I forgot to take my progesterone pessary so I called HH and recommended I go back home and take it. Now I'm a little bit confused if I did take it I will end up with 3 x 400mg of progesterone during the day...

Any way not much long to wait now.

Good luck to all the ladies who've joined me on the 2WW. I was feeling a little bit lonely.

Sara13xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Bilba- welcome back

Chris- Hope you are ok & everything went ok

Hi Smiley....that wait between scans always seems an eon huh?

Im shattered. Been on computer trying to set up access to my work computer (failed miserably).  Also been doing something I promised for wannabemum and rafs...ladies I will post it Monday as I want to photocopy the info that goes with it at work for you.  Hope thats ok.

Sara- I remember with my pessaries I kept forgetting if I had taken them and ended up writing how many I should have left at each day so I could check...mind you I was set to be on them for 10w...!  Not long now is it..this is the hard bit the last few days of the 2ww......!!!

Well Im done in so am off to bed now!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Lisa- just saw your PM....sorry hon I must have missed seeing it earlier.  Have PMd you.


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi everyone, 
I didn't manage to sleep well last night and woke-up at 6am this morning thus my early message. I have a strange feeling that there is nothing sticking in my tommy. I am so crazy that I have also monitored my body temperature every morning since ET which usually tells me very well when I have ovulated and when I will get my periods in natural cycles. I have been surprised to see that even with all the hormones I take i have never had a 36.7deg which I usually get in natural cycles with the raise of progesterones. I have always been around 36.4 and this morning dropped to 36 !!! I believe now af is coming in the day or so...Am I really crazy doing that? Has anyone else monitored the body temperature?

Saraxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Sara hon, sorry to see you are in such a confusing place!  Hard as it is try to not think about this too much.. I didnt monitor my body temp but I can see you are trying to find clues all over the place.  Please try not to read things into this, I am sure if it was a surefire indicator everyone would do that instead of POAS or the blood test. This is such a hard bit...a few days to go.....
Can just say thinking of you and sending good sticky vibes xxx


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Afternoon everyone,

Thank you all for you kind thoughts!  

When we went back yesterday for et 6 of our 8 eggs had made it, 3 at 4 cells and 1 at 2 cells which all were of good quality and 2 at 2 cells which were average! We had 2 - 4 cells put back in and after long discussions with Ben we decided not to freeze the others as if we needed to use them again they proberly would not have survived the thaw out process. I felt upset about not freezing the others but now think it was the right thing to do! and you know we have to count our blessings that we have 2 lovely 4 cells to put back in.   We just have to keep everything crossed that they like there new home  

Sara13 - sending you lots of    

Sarah2007 - sending you lots of    

Lisax - sending you lots of    

Jenine and Bilba thinking of you both   

Have a good weekend everyone!

Luv Chris x


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks EBW1969 for your feedback. My temp couldn't make sense anyway and I think you are right, I should take it easy for the remaining 3 days.

Thanks Chris for your thoughts as well and good luck to you as well. I also had 2 embies of 4 cells put in and in fact one of them was 3 cells in the morning and became 4 cells at transfer.

Sara


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New thread this way......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=90169.0

N x


----------

